# The One Thing Annoying You Most Right Now Part 2!



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

The other thread got so long, so I've started a new one, I feel so special!  

So carry on telling us what's annoying you most right now!


----------



## Victim (Jan 16, 2009)

I have to subscribe to a new One Thing Annoying You Thread. *sigh*


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2009)

I have nothing that is really annoying me right now.  * shakes fist at the skies *


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 16, 2009)

People who get angry with me and then decide to just ice me out and not speak to me forcing me to have to ask other people close to them whats wrong. How can I even begin to clear this up or apologize if I really was wrong if you won't talk to me? How can you just forget the years and years of my support and friendship and act like this?


----------



## Catkin (Jan 16, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> People who get angry with me and then decide to just ice me out and not speak to me forcing me to have to ask other people close to them whats wrong. How can I even begin to clear this up or apologize if I really was wrong if you won't talk to me? How can you just forget the years and years of my support and friendship and act like this?



That's rubbish! You'd think people would grow out of that by about age 16...

My annoyance is dry mouth. Yep. Apparently I am too lazy to walk across the corridor to get water!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm annoyed with the weird funk mood I've been in this afternoon. I sat on the couch, watched PS I Love You, cried, and then went to get margaritas with my friend Nic.

It's an odd combination of emotions going on....


... and I needed to subscribe to the new thread. lol


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 16, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> People who get angry with me and then decide to just ice me out and not speak to me forcing me to have to ask other people close to them whats wrong. How can I even begin to clear this up or apologize if I really was wrong if you won't talk to me? How can you just forget the years and years of my support and friendship and act like this?



People (for the most part) suck, girlfriend...know that if they can toss you aside that easily without looking back...they weren't real friends to begin with.

Plus, who loves you baby??? :wubu::wubu::wubu::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Still lack of sleep :doh::doh:


----------



## Rowan (Jan 16, 2009)

That north central Florida is COLD....it's FLORIDA for crying out loud! lol


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2009)

njsd fpsnkp ml sjkf vbj p,l[o nvksdpiuj, jdp lpk kl ldkomfkl fklp!




squint


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 17, 2009)

My schedule only has me resting Fridays and Saturdays...


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2009)

Rowan said:


> That north central Florida is COLD....it's FLORIDA for crying out loud! lol



Fifty degrees isn't cold, pansy.


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

TINA BLOODY MALONE.

If you're not a Brit this will mean nothing to you. 

I hate her. Her and other women who are trying to lose or have lost a great deal of weight, and turn into fat bashers. 

She said on TV last night that fat girls were only good for laughing at, and that any fat girl who says she is happy is a "f*&^%! fat liar".

She is currently fat but wants to lose weight.

She needs to get some perspective, some bloody self respect and stop being so damn pompus and ignorant. STUPID BITCH!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 17, 2009)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 

People (on another board) who feel it is ok to belittle and mock people because they think they know what is best.

Oh, and that I can't express my frustration with a proper sentence. I know the above is littered with grammatical errors...


----------



## Diego (Jan 17, 2009)

I start to miss my friends and i haven't been playing the football lately either.


----------



## Cors (Jan 17, 2009)

My sprained ankle, numb arm and flu-like symptoms thanks to a powerful Hep B jab. I get so, so restless when I can't exercise, and even emotional eating cannot slake this weird mood.


----------



## Diego (Jan 17, 2009)

Cors said:


> My sprained ankle, numb arm and flu-like symptoms thanks to a powerful Hep B jab. I get so, so restless when I can't exercise, and even emotional eating cannot slake this weird mood.



Poor thing. I thought injections are meant to help you! :doh:


----------



## Cors (Jan 17, 2009)

Diego said:


> Poor thing. I thought injections are meant to help you! :doh:



It is a vaccine, with evil side effects! Two more to go, and then I should be protected for hm, 25 years? A decent trade-off I guess.


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> TINA BLOODY MALONE.
> 
> If you're not a Brit this will mean nothing to you.
> 
> ...



AND SHE SAID THIS.......



> Tina Malone: the fat truth
> 
> Manchester-based actress Tina Malone is brutally frank about being fat. "If you’re obese, and more than two stone overweight, then you're ugly. That's my opinion and as a fat bird I can say that."
> 
> ...



She infuriates me! I want to hunt her down and poke her in the eyes! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/manchester/content/articles/2008/06/16/160608_malone_operation_feature.shtml


----------



## Catkin (Jan 17, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> TINA BLOODY MALONE.
> 
> If you're not a Brit this will mean nothing to you.
> 
> ...



God, she sounds awful! I don't watch Shameless, and wouldn't touch Big Brother with a 10 foot barge pole, so I had no idea who the blonde lady was on the adverts. She's such a bitch! Nice to know I'm ugly AND unhappy though


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 17, 2009)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> People (for the most part) suck, girlfriend...know that if they can toss you aside that easily without looking back...they weren't real friends to begin with.
> 
> Plus, who loves you baby??? :wubu::wubu::wubu::kiss2::kiss2:



Thanks girlie, I wish I could just let it go and not let it bug me. It just sucks to feel like a person can just forget years of friendship and I'm trying not to let it make me have the attitude of why bother. I know friends like you are why I won't let myself get cynical. :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 17, 2009)

My mother just called and wants me to do her laundry too in addition to my own. I understand she is worried her portable washing machine is acting up. But am a little frustrated cause I have my own housework to do and already we have been over there three times this week to get errands run, shovel out the walks and get and put away her groceries. And she sounded miffed cause I couldn't come over and get it cause hubby and sons have the vehicles at work till after supper. *sigh*
Ruth


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 17, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> AND SHE SAID THIS.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn she is a bitch. Her boyfriend better think twice about marrying her because that chick obviously has self esteem issues and hates herself.


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 17, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Thanks girlie, I wish I could just let it go and not let it bug me. It just sucks to feel like a person can just forget years of friendship and I'm trying not to let it make me have the attitude of why bother. I know friends like you are why I won't let myself get cynical. :wubu::wubu:



I know how you feel. Gong through something similar with a long time friend of mine and it bugs me not to have the closure. Avoiding me and not letting things get hashed out is a piss off for me. I would rather have a good fight and have the friendship end, rather thatn someone walk out of your life(as as happened to me before) without an explaination, or even a fuck you. *Hugs* I can relate and hope you can do as I am doing. Keep on keeping on.
RUth


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 17, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> I know how you feel. Gong through something similar with a long time friend of mine and it bugs me not to have the closure. Avoiding me and not letting things get hashed out is a piss off for me. I would rather have a good fight and have the friendship end, rather thatn someone walk out of your life(as as happened to me before) without an explaination, or even a fuck you. *Hugs* I can relate and hope you can do as I am doing. Keep on keeping on.
> RUth



Thanks Ruth, I'm going to try and not obsess over it but you're absolutely right it's the no closure and feeling like I obviously wasn't as important a friend to her as she was to me that stings. I'm sorry you have to deal with the same thing. hugs, Fran


----------



## Paquito (Jan 17, 2009)

Damn you Tina Malone, I hope you love this little comment I left on the link.

What a pompous, ignorant self-hating woman. We get it, you have a self esteem issue, big freakin deal. Don't you dare consider belittle beautiful shapely women though, just because you're only a self-despising-ugly-on-the-inside-and-outside ignorant waste of space doesn't mean that you have the right to say that all fat people are ugly. You're mistaking other people for yourself.


----------



## Cors (Jan 17, 2009)

Catkin said:


> God, she sounds awful! I don't watch Shameless, and wouldn't touch Big Brother with a 10 foot barge pole, so I had no idea who the blonde lady was on the adverts. She's such a bitch! Nice to know I'm ugly AND unhappy though



You >>>>>>>> her!


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 17, 2009)

Pain...or more specifically more pain than usual. I feel like I've been hit by a truck, and then repeatedly stomped all over just for good measure.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ugh... I hate being a girl. I've been all emotional this weekend... it doesn't help watching sappy movies either.

I went to my friend's wedding tonight and it made me sorta introspective. On one hand, I'm _really_ relieved I didn't get married to my ex. We were waaaaaay too young and I would have been so bored with my life and we would have resented each other. (If he's reading this- you know damn well it's true.)

On the other hand, the whole wedding thing made me want to throw on a white dress, tiara, and a veil, grab the next available guy, and just get hitched. 


Bleh... I hate internal emotional rollercoasters.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 18, 2009)

i was looking for recipe idears for things i want my boyf to cook me and this google search was bULLSHIT

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

The thing most annoying me right now is that I prefered the old thread .


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 18, 2009)

Its freezing cold here and snowing, yet again. Please--Mother Nature go watch some tv, stroll down the lane and visit with Father Time, go crochet something, get out the pottery wheel--but JEEZ, take a break from doling out the snow!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 18, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> AND SHE SAID THIS.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any woman who thinks this is acceptable behavior (on television or otherwise) isn't worth worrying about. She's obviously got some major judgment issues. 

*hugs* beautiful pregnant girl ....don't let her get to you. She's got "issues".


----------



## steely (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't like change.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 18, 2009)

Dramatics that are threatened, and never seen through to the end.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Dramatics that are threatened, and never seen through to the end.



I meant it when I said we're gonna rumble, lady.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 18, 2009)

I am of the opinion that, if someone is going to change or cancel plans with me, the responsibility to offer an alternative (if in fact that's what they desire) should fall on them. I don't believe that's unreasonable. So when someone wants to _repeatedly_ change dates for our plans, as in, this weekend no that weekend no this other weekend, it should not be up to me to come up with a compromise, or a plan to make it work. Especially when, when I do offer a plan of action, it's rejected or changed within days.


----------



## bexy (Jan 18, 2009)

Why do people think I am magic? I am good at colouring and cutting hair yes, but I cannot make anyone's hair look like Lady GaGa's as it is a WIG/HAIRPIECE!! And why won't this someone listen to me when I say I don't think I will be able to do it!? They do not have the right length, base colour or thickness of hair for me to do this!!!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 18, 2009)

Covert behaviour. Dishonesty.


----------



## Cors (Jan 18, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Why do people think I am magic? I am good at colouring and cutting hair yes, but I cannot make anyone's hair look like Lady GaGa's as it is a WIG/HAIRPIECE!! And why won't this someone listen to me when I say I don't think I will be able to do it!? They do not have the right length, base colour or thickness of hair for me to do this!!!



Didn't know you're a hairstylist! Your hair always looks so awesome. 



Susannah said:


> Covert behaviour. Dishonesty.



I agree! White lies and half-truths count too.


----------



## bexy (Jan 18, 2009)

Cors said:


> Didn't know you're a hairstylist! Your hair always looks so awesome.



I'm not its just a hobby really lol. I did it at college for a while but hated the course, so I just do it at home now.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 18, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> People who get angry with me and then decide to just ice me out and not speak to me forcing me to have to ask other people close to them whats wrong. How can I even begin to clear this up or apologize if I really was wrong if you won't talk to me? How can you just forget the years and years of my support and friendship and act like this?




yeah, they don't give you a chance to speak, and pretend like you don't exist until THEY feel better and then pretend like nothing ever happened.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 18, 2009)

I was looking up orange cake recipes..I feel like having a baking day tomorrow. So the first recipe I come to I click on and start reading...

The first ingredient in the orange cake is....



"1 (18.25 ounce) package orange cake mix"

:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hypocrites. People who call others out for doing the very same things that they themselves are doing. Burns me the fug UP


----------



## Haunted (Jan 19, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I was looking up orange cake recipes..I feel like having a baking day tomorrow. So the first recipe I come to I click on and start reading...
> 
> The first ingredient in the orange cake is....
> 
> ...



You expected maybe "1 (18.25 ounce) package of *Chocolate* cake Mix !!


----------



## Ash (Jan 19, 2009)

Soup and I are supposed to leave Massachusetts tomorrow (we've been here for over 3 weeks already). As if that didn't suck enough, the photos below are from Sunday afternoon...and it's still snowing. 

*Special ultra-awesome thanks to WildZero and his lovely lady Kelky for shoveling us out so we could go to lunch _eef you weeeell_. 

View attachment n568656345_2388737_8524.jpg


View attachment n568656345_2388767_2295.jpg


View attachment n568656345_2388768_6156.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Jan 19, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Soup and I are supposed to leave Massachusetts tomorrow (we've been here for over 3 weeks already). As if that didn't suck enough, the photos below are from Sunday afternoon...and it's still snowing.
> 
> *Special ultra-awesome thanks to WildZero and his lovely lady Kelky for shoveling us out so we could go to lunch _eef you weeeell_.
> 
> ...



Wow Ashley. I hope you get home soon.

I so cannot relate to your situation as it is summer here and extremely hot.

Your poor lil car.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 19, 2009)

Haunted said:


> You expected maybe "1 (18.25 ounce) package of *Chocolate* cake Mix !!



No, I expected a RECIPE...not instructions on how to open a box of cake mix. I already know how to do that.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 19, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Soup and I are supposed to leave Massachusetts tomorrow (we've been here for over 3 weeks already). As if that didn't suck enough, the photos below are from Sunday afternoon...and it's still snowing.
> 
> *Special ultra-awesome thanks to WildZero and his lovely lady Kelky for shoveling us out so we could go to lunch _eef you weeeell_.



god thats a bit scary, i hope you get home soon!! *hugs!* 


im annoyed because im sat in the office alone. Whilst i dont mind that i get to do some uni portfolio work it's incredibly boring and there's nothing for me to actually do this early on in my placement *sigh*. . . 
ah well im sure later ill moan when it's busy, just cant win eh


----------



## Mathias (Jan 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Wow Ashley. I hope you get home soon.
> 
> I so cannot relate to your situation as it is summer here and extremely hot.
> 
> Your poor lil car.



Wanna switch places?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 19, 2009)

My stupid ear has fluid in it from a minor cold and i keep getting dizzy spells from it. At least i figured that one out. I was afraid somethign was wrong with my brain because i was having headaches and dizzy spells. Then i realized that my left ear is plugged a bit and that's probably why i'm doing the dizzy thing. I hate walking down the hallway and having to brace the wall for 2 seconds for the dizzy to pass.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Wow Ashley. I hope you get home soon.
> 
> I so cannot relate to your situation as it is summer here and extremely hot.
> 
> Your poor lil car.



It feels really hot here in northern California. We're having record highs in the near to low 80s. Its supposed to be in the 50's. Darned freaky weather!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 20, 2009)

People who publically post their myspace and then set it to private. Seriously? Nice.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 20, 2009)

Stupid damn VW dealership.

My cd player went out in my bug last month..I went in on the 3rd to have them check it out..they decided to replace the whole thing..assured me the part would be ordered that day and they would call me in 2 weeks.


I called today to check on it..and THEY HAVEN'T ORDERED THE FUCKING PART. BASTARDS

UGH

I hate that..not only that..I called like 4 different times today and left messages and no one ever called me back..I called back again and got a voice mail and told them that I hope they were ready to make right this inconvience and make it worth my while.

Ugh UGH I say


----------



## MickeyFFA (Jan 20, 2009)

Younger siblings! Actually just siblings in general. My brother comes downstairs and starts talking about how I got a B in my U.S. History course. Are you in college little man? I don't think so! That class was effing hard and I worked my butt off for that B.

The most irritating part was he just came down here to annoy me. It was seriously out of the blue since report cards were mailed home a few weeks ago. Then I'm the bitch for being mean to him when he had no reason to bring it up in the first place. 

So yeah, younger siblings can be a real pain sometimes.


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

I always knew it was going to be bad but this is just plain shit.

Ace Ventura JR

Here is Ace Ventura's thoughts on the film


----------



## Mathias (Jan 20, 2009)

george83 said:


> I always knew it was going to be bad but this is just plain shit.
> 
> Ace Ventura JR
> 
> Here is Ace Ventura's thoughts on the film



This is actually REAL?!


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yup it sadly is .

When will they learn a Jim Carrey movie without Jim Carrey will not work not even Steve Carell could save Evan Almighty so what chance did this film stand?? Everyone involved in this tragic movie should be punished.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

B O R D E M


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 21, 2009)

*I started my job yesterday and signed an agreement that I WOULD NOT USE THE INTERNET FOR ANYTHING PERSONAL :doh:

OMG..shocking*


----------



## troubadours (Jan 21, 2009)

two things:

i woke up at like 5 am and couldn't fall back asleep and i have a really busy day (class and work til 9;30 ) 

and our shower is v. v. badly clogged and no one has come to fix it yet adutghjnfd d


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 21, 2009)

I Have No Internet At Home!!!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 21, 2009)

What's with that, Mellie? 

That's like not having indoor plumbing. 

Fix it!


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 21, 2009)

Doctors blaming my weight for issues I had when I wasn't overweight.

Ok. I realise that being so heavy probably isn't fantastically healthy, but it just seems like she doesn't even try to find out whats wrong with me. It's easier to just say 'You're too fat. Go lose weight and it will go away'. I know damned well it won't though. Nasty lady.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a really bad cold and I'm miserable because I feel terrible.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 21, 2009)

Waiting on an important e-mail...


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 21, 2009)

im really really really really really really annoyed with my housemates....


why on earth do they keep having constant parties?! FUcks sake! all i want to do is sleep because i've had a very hectic week and already im irritated beyond belief. they have parties for no reason what so ever and its like dude, respect the other people in the house who have to get up at 7am every morning unliek your lazy arse which barely does anything, ever! 


/rant. 

dammit!! im so annoyed.

and today was a complete waste of time. Went to shadow a social worker in a hospital on the palliative care ward and it was complete turd, she has no right to call herself a social worker, shes more of a paper pusher and that is not what im going to be. i had to struggle all day to see the happy side of things and then i went home with a complete migraine, fell asleep and missed my first back chinese class. 

UGH!!!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2009)

CNN yapping about all the ' stars ' that attended the Inauguration. Who gives a fuck if John Cusack and Steven Spielberg and Courtney Cox were there. I mean, yay for them...but...who gives a fuck. I am not quite sure why it annoys me to this extent...it just....does. I mean, I realize they are more important than common Americans, and we should look up to them and all...yeah...ok.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm annoying myself...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> I have a really bad cold and I'm miserable because I feel terrible.



I hope you feel better soon :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> I Have No Internet At Home!!!!!


So don't waste the time you do have online- post pixors of your boobs already.......:doh:


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

Pretty much everything-don't worry,I'm STILL single. 

Oh,and the internet term 'lulz' and the people who use it-cut it out.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 21, 2009)

That Steve Martin, whom I adore, is doing a repeat of his Clouseau character. Call me a purist, but noone can compete with Peter Sellers in that role, and I think Martin butchers it, especially the accent. Annoys the crud out of me.


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> That Steve Martin, whom I adore, is doing a repeat of his Clouseau character. Call me a purist, but noone can compete with Peter Sellers in that role, and I think Martin butchers it, especially the accent. Annoys the crud out of me.



As much as I love the Peter Sellers pink panther movies, i did rather enjoy Steve Martins first pink panther movie so I'm rather looking forward to the new one .


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 21, 2009)

george83 said:


> As much as I love the Peter Sellers pink panther movies, i did rather enjoy Steve Martins first pink panther movie so I'm rather looking forward to the new one .


Ah well, it must be popular since he's making a second one.  The Sellers movies were favorites of mine growing up, so it seems like sacrilege to me, but...that's just me.  I hope you like the new one! (by the way, let me know when you're going to see it so I can sneak in and raid your shoe closet.....)


----------



## Mathias (Jan 21, 2009)

Deleted...


----------



## Sugar (Jan 21, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Ah well, it must be popular since he's making a second one.  The Sellers movies were favorites of mine growing up, so it seems like sacrilege to me, but...that's just me.  I hope you like the new one! (by the way, let me know when you're going to see it so I can sneak in and raid your shoe closet.....)





No...I'm with you. Steve Martin when from OK guy to hack in one swift movie called The Pink Panther. *barf* No one is Peter Sellers...


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Ah well, it must be popular since he's making a second one.  The Sellers movies were favorites of mine growing up, so it seems like sacrilege to me, but...that's just me.  I hope you like the new one! (by the way, let me know when you're going to see it so I can sneak in and raid your shoe closet.....)



LMAO *puts alarm on shoe sloset* just try to break in now .

The Sellers movies were faves of mine as a kid, and when I first heard that they were remaking it I was angry, but I just watch it with a clear mind and just accept it for what it is, a piece of modern slap stick, it will never be as good as the old ones of course.

Talking about remakes what were they thinking about remaking the karate kid, not even Jackie Chan can save this lol.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 22, 2009)

I know what I'll do.I'm going to take a baseball bat,whittle it down and fashion it into a giant space bar... 







and _*beat a bitch*_ with it.Because I need to.That's why.Got it? 



Later On I'll Prolly Be doing Something Similar with The shift Key. Perhaps Out of Granite. Yes, I Think That's the Plan. 

I hate you. I really, really do. I hate you, your English teacher, and your parents. 


And yes - I feel better. For now.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 22, 2009)

I get annoyed with people who request to talk with you on the phone, but have nothing to talk about. *dead silence, followed by me making all the conversation* A N N O Y I N G


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovelyone, I hate that too. It's like, "If you're going to call me, then talk to me. Don't make me work so hard!"

Today's annoyance(s)? Ovarian cysts. And naysayers, bubble bursters, and party politics. Feh.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 22, 2009)

I made a full $3,000 _*less*_ this year than I did last year.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 22, 2009)

Men like this annoy me...although its quite amusing to read--believe me that this happens at least one time a day and I just want to beat them with a baseball bat. Its disheartening. 


Man: hi
me: hello
man: how r u Ur cute
me: thanks..I am fine. If I remember correctly you got my YIM addy from my Myspace page a long time ago and when I told you how much I weighed you didn't message me anymore. What is it that you want now? 
man: oh no
man: where r u?
Me: as my profile says...I stay in South Bend, IN
man: r u near portage?
Me: the road or the city?
man: how far from there?
me: I don't know you...I am not giving you my addy
man: from highway 20?
man: 20/porter road
me: hello? Are you even reading what I am typing?
man: r u close to there?
me: huh? HELLO?
man: i went to a trailer home there
ME: okay, you do not seem to be reading what I am typing.
man: can u come there
me: no, I do not drive
man: u live alone?
me: no, I live with my mom and my 6 kids, 4 doberman pinchers, 2 cats, a hamster and a parakeet. (I do live with mom but added in the 6 kids/animals as a way to discourage this happy fellow)
man: can i pick u up?
me: for?
man: a date
Me: you didn't want to talk to me a while ago and now you want a date? I am guessing you don't even know my name.
man: what is ur address
man: when r u coming to chicago?
me: I haven't been to chicago since autumn..
me: I take it that you are looking for a sexual hook-up? Is that what you are looking for? If so, I am NOT interested.
man: give me ur address i will pick u up
man: i like big boobs and big butt
me: you haven't answered any of my questions. I think you are a bot.
man: no
man: i like kissing and cuddling
Me: Greaaaaaaat...the one man on Earth that is interested in having sex with me is a robot and wants to give me a wireless remote keyless entry...and not to my car. I wonder if the rest of my day will be as charming as you are? *eyeroll* .
man: give me address i will pick u up
Me: I do not even know you.
man: matt
man: what day good for u
me: maybe you might want to know something about me--like that I weigh 550lbs, am very familiar with pepper spray and that I can crack your head open like a walnut with my bare hands? 
man: thats ok i like very big boob and butt
me: Hello? (echo, echo) wow...I like men who focus on the person, can have good conversation and ask them about their interests. You seem to be focused on my body parts which makes me wonder if you are some sort of ssbbw axe killer/rapist. I gotta warn you though, its hard to bury a body this big. I am too big to be put through a meat grinder and my bones are too small to use as furniture.
man: how big is ur boob
me: although its been...interesting, this childish bullshit no longer amuses me. Good bye--delete and block
man: why
man: i like playing with ur boob


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 22, 2009)

People who force you to dance even though you beg them not to. A man took me out on a _sort-of_ date the other night and wheedled and cajoled me to get up and dance even though I pleaded with him that I hate dancing, can't dance, and feel like a blooming idiot trying. He was so persistent that I finally just gave in so as to avoid an uncomfortable scene.

Seriously -- when people tell me in _no uncertain terms_ that they do not want to do something I would never put pressure on them to do it. Needless to say he will _not_ be getting another date. Harrumph!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 22, 2009)

As I was preparing to put mayo on my burger, I was interrupted by someone coming to my desk to ask a question. After they had left and I opened the mayo packet and squeezed, I was annoyed to realize that I had already opened the other end before being interrupted and now had a full packet of mayo in my palm. :doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> Men like this annoy me...although its quite amusing to read--believe me that this happens at least one time a day and I just want to beat them with a baseball bat. Its disheartening.
> 
> 
> Man: hi
> ...



omg, lol - *snort* I nearly spit my tea after reading that. 

I'd love to see a whole thread of nothing but convos like that one! I'm sorry that it's upsetting to the people on the receiving end (and sorrier still that you have to deal with men like that), but man, I could read stuff like this all day. 

Giggliciousness.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 22, 2009)

* wonders how many men relate to Joy's post...with no burger involved *










somebody had to go there..I stepped up


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> Men like this annoy me...although its quite amusing to read--believe me that this happens at least one time a day and I just want to beat them with a baseball bat. Its disheartening.
> 
> ...



You're right -- that was quite amusing to read. Sorry you had to actually go through it, though. I can't believe you'd talk to him for as long as you did -- you must have been mildly bemused by that caveman and his one-track responses...heh..


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 22, 2009)

*gives Mossy a pat on the head for going there*


I've heard it makes great hair gel.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 22, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> I hope you feel better soon :wubu: :wubu:



Thanks Maria I'm doing a little better today.:wubu:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 22, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> *gives Mossy a pat on the head for going there*
> 
> 
> I've heard it makes great hair gel.



You guys are disgusting......

And I love it.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 22, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> You guys are disgusting......
> 
> And I love it.


Why, I just don't know what you could mean...I was simply giving mossy pointers about the mayo in her hair. 


I'm innocent, I tell ya...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 22, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Why, I just don't know what you could mean...I was simply giving mossy pointers about the mayo in her hair.
> 
> 
> I'm innocent, I tell ya...



Oh, suresure. Innocent. Innocent as the day is long, eh? 

And I hear it's a good source of.... *gulp* .... protein. Just sayin'.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 22, 2009)

I think Vickie should stop twisting what people are saying. * sends the nurse back to the health board, where she belongs...no passing through Hyde Park *


----------



## Mini (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm pretty bummed that I'm not working as much as I'd been lead to believe I would. Last week I had 12 hours, this week about 15. I know the economy's bad, but goddamn. I'm barely breaking even right now. Kinda depressing. >_<


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 22, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I think Vickie should stop twisting what people are saying. * sends the nurse back to the health board, where she belongs...no passing through Hyde Park *


 Nah, I think we should keep her...she livens up the place. *chains Vicki to the grate*


----------



## Rowan (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> Men like this annoy me...although its quite amusing to read--believe me that this happens at least one time a day and I just want to beat them with a baseball bat. Its disheartening.
> 
> 
> Man: hi
> ...



LMAO...I cannot tell you how many conversations ive had like that! lol


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> Men like this annoy me...although its quite amusing to read--believe me that this happens at least one time a day and I just want to beat them with a baseball bat. Its disheartening.
> 
> 
> Man: hi
> ...



If you ask me he seems like a real catch


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Just watching an animal rescue program... they found a house with some shar pei dogs in and their owner has been away for a month and just left them  They were skinny and got sores all over them 

It makes me SO damn angry... seriously, like I want to hit something. How can anyone be so cruel?!?!


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Just watching an animal rescue program... they found a house with some shar pei dogs in and their owner has been away for a month and just left them  They were skinny and got sores all over them
> 
> It makes me SO damn angry... seriously, like I want to hit something. How can anyone be so cruel?!?!



I had to stop watching those animal rescue programmes as they got me to upset, but in a way they are good as it makes you dote on your pets more.

How anyone could be cruel to an animal is beyond me .


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

george83 said:


> I had to stop watching those animal rescue programmes as they got me to upset, but in a way they are good as it makes you dote on your pets more.
> 
> How anyone could be cruel to an animal is beyond me .



Yeah I know! I've had to change the channel, It's awful to watch 

I've always felt strongly against animal cruelty in any form, but even more so since I had my dog, Bosley from a shelter. He was covered in burn marks and very malnourishe. His spine was clearly visible  He is really healthy and content now, but still has issues.

Seriously, people who do those things to animals need to be locked up.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 22, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Nah, I think we should keep her...she livens up the place. *chains Vicki to the grate*



Hey, now we're talkin'!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 22, 2009)

The one thing annoying me at the moment is having to do Windows updates on an excruciatingly slow network!!!!! These computers are taking foreeeeeeeeevvvver to finish!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 22, 2009)

My love life sucks right now.....


----------



## george83 (Jan 23, 2009)

I really don't want to go to work tonight .


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 23, 2009)

this is why I dislike my family. I was at my sister's house for my birthday and my aunt was there with my cousins and my mother says "have you put anymore thought into what kind of car you want" and I go, yeah, I dunno, I want a bigger one though and my mom goes "why" and I'm like, well, you know the kind of ladies I dig *leans over table and gives an exagerrated wink* and my aunt blurts out, "yeah, fat easy ones" I was fucking shocked. 

and now I am PISSED, because not a single person in my family GETS why this is offensive.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 23, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> this is why I dislike my family. I was at my sister's house for my birthday and my aunt was there with my cousins and my mother says "have you put anymore thought into what kind of car you want" and I go, yeah, I dunno, I want a bigger one though and my mom goes "why" and I'm like, well, you know the kind of ladies I dig *leans over table and gives an exagerrated wink* and my aunt blurts out, "yeah, fat easy ones" I was fucking shocked.
> 
> and now I am PISSED, because not a single person in my family GETS why this is offensive.



Holy crap! How did you not rant back at them?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 23, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Holy crap! How did you not rant back at them?



I was completely furious and if I had allowed myself to say everything I wanted to say, well, it would've gotten very ugly, plus I had to take the fact that my 7yr old cousin was sitting between her and I into consideration. 

I did however tell her as calmly as I could that if she couldn't keep her ignorant small minded opinions to herself around me, at least have the decency to keep them out of your son's earshot, because I'd hate for him to end up like you. 

Annnnd, that is the last I'll be seeing them for a while.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 23, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was completely furious and if I had allowed myself to say everything I wanted to say, well, it would've gotten very ugly, plus I had to take the fact that my 7yr old cousin was sitting between her and I into consideration.
> 
> I did however tell her as calmly as I could that if she couldn't keep her ignorant small minded opinions to herself around me, at least have the decency to keep them out of your son's earshot, because I'd hate for him to end up like you.
> 
> Annnnd, that is the last I'll be seeing them for a while.


I'm glad you were able to respond with something - even if it came from anger. Hopefully at some point you can have a rational conversation with your Aunt so she can learn that her viewpoint isn't based on fact, but on bigotry. 

Or... just bring a bunch of fat girls to your next family gathering . We'll learn her up real good!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 23, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm glad you were able to respond with something - even if it came from anger. Hopefully at some point you can have a rational conversation with your Aunt so she can learn that her viewpoint isn't based on fact, but on bigotry.
> 
> Or... just bring a bunch of fat girls to your next family gathering . We'll learn her up real good!



I can see how that'd go.

Me: See, check out my new fat girlfriend. 

Fat girlfriend: Easy, huh? I'll have you know Justin isn't getting any from me!

Me:  truth.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 23, 2009)

mimosa said:


> My love life sucks right now.....



I spoke too soon


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 23, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay for you Mims  Thing annoying me right now is the banker lady. Just tell me how much money I can swing for me to buy big house


----------



## mimosa (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks, C :kiss2:

Want me to go over there and kick the banker lady's butt? 




snuggletiger said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay for you Mims  Thing annoying me right now is the banker lady. Just tell me how much money I can swing for me to buy big house


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm coming down with a chest cold, or some sort of ailment. I left work early today because of it.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 23, 2009)

When people completely hijack a thread by flirting with each other back and forth. *rolls eyes*


----------



## mossystate (Jan 23, 2009)

Anybody else having problems gaining access to Yahoo...MSN...Ebay...other sites?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 23, 2009)

People who know you're working on a deadline, and that you need them to do a small task in order to meet that deadline......and they do nothing at all about it for 48 hours, leaving you waiting...and waiting...and waiting...while the clock ticks ever closer to your deadline.  To make it worse, they become incommunicado, not responding to emails or phone calls, and I have no idea if they're even still alive, other than the read responses to my emails. grrr. 

Second annoyance - companies who re-work a process that previously worked quite well, calling it an improvement but making things 1000x worse, and not having an effective plan to deal with problems that come up. To me, technical support is not sending an email, waiting 2+ hours for a response, then waiting another 4 hours for a solution, especially when the whole nature of the process revolves around a time constraint. 

I have a bottle of tequila with my name on it when I get home. TGIF...if it weren't, I'd end up on the nightly news.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 24, 2009)

This day seems to be going by rather slowly for me.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 24, 2009)

People who almost take as a personal affront, something someone else does not like. It's ok...nobody is gonna take the thing away from _you_. Settle down. *L*


----------



## mimosa (Jan 24, 2009)

my new phone company changed my new number back to my old number without my knowledge. It made me miss an important phone call!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 24, 2009)

Men on these forums who want to put their point across in any way they like, but as soon as women do the same, they accuse them of being "bitter, dried out, jealous, harpies/shrews/insert other insult". And accuse them of "emasculating" men. 

Putting your point across succinctly and intelligently and beating a man in an argument is emasculating....... wtf 

If those same women had male nicknames, they would never be accused of being any of those things.


----------



## Catkin (Jan 24, 2009)

I am in on a Saturday night, cleaning...yay.

Oh and now my hands stink of bleach


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 24, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> When people completely hijack a thread by flirting with each other back and forth. *rolls eyes*



I came into this thread thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## bexy (Jan 24, 2009)

That I am allergic to the big bunch of roses my darling boy bought me today to welcome me home from my trip  ACHOOOOO!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2009)

Ugh..my friends..

I called at noon today and left a message on the house phone and on their cell inviting them to dinner tonight..I'm trying a new recipe and thought they might want to come over. I called at NOON.

I just got off the phone with them...they were calling to say they can't make it..umm..DUH and then asked if I wanted to go over their house tomorrow..

I explained that I couldn't..my bf is coming over and I've planned a nice dinner for him..they got pissy.. WTF.. Don't get pissy with me because I have plans with my guy.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 24, 2009)

...the members who are totally under-age, but there's no way to prove it.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> ...the members who are totally under-age, but there's no way to prove it.



haahahahahahah...que'


----------



## Mathias (Jan 24, 2009)

All my family and friends want to know why I don't have a girlfriend yet and won't stop asking.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 24, 2009)

Our server on WoW is down.

*Again*.

And no other ones are.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2009)

post pouncing.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 24, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> All my family and friends want to know why I don't have a girlfriend yet and won't stop asking.



Tell them you haven't found one fat enough yet, that should shut them up


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2009)

ugh..my camera and it's stupid fucking software. I can't get my damn pictures off my camera...I've uninstalled and re-installed the software..I've tried EVERYTHING.

Now, I'm on hold with fucking Kodak. They better be able to help me fix it before I through the whole fucking thing out the damn window.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 25, 2009)

Im annoyed at myself. Been asleep the whole day, it's now 6pm and all ive done is watch a few dramas and copy things to dvds and eat a lot of crap...instead of doing the big pile of ironing in the corner or doing uni work..HUM


----------



## Mathias (Jan 25, 2009)

I've got a headache right now...


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 25, 2009)

My guest last weekend used up all the coffee and didn't tell me, so I had none this morning.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 25, 2009)

I keep missing my friend's phone calls and chats......I hate that.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Me ? 



(((((((( Mimi ))))))))) :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 25, 2009)

The Fact That I Am Being Forced to attend a church service my parents are holding in our home. Because they can't find some fucking nutjob fundamentalist baptist church to go to. Because the last two, one said it was fine to beat your kid as much as you have to in order to get them to listen to you. So long as you wait 10 minutes and don't strike out of anger. And The other one said allowing your child to get their face painted was the equivalancy of raping their soul. 


I Wish I were more mature, Older, and Smart Real-World-Wise. So I could get a job and get the hell out of this place. These people are so toxic to me. Ughhh.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 25, 2009)

I was cleaning up when my son walked up to me and said:

"Mama, you're making a mess."

I said: "No I am not! I am cleaning up the mess."

Then I picked up his piggy bank and all his money fell on the floor.

Then he said: "See I told ya!":doh:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 25, 2009)

What the eff is it with people who meet each other online and a few days later think they're in love? Delusional much?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 25, 2009)

mimosa said:


> I was cleaning up when my son walked up to me and said:
> 
> "Mama, you're making a mess."
> 
> ...



you have to appreciate the humor in that lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 25, 2009)

I went to pay for lunch today with my girls.....and my Visa check card was declined. I was like WTF??? I have over 250 bucks in there. Called the automated banking line.....and was told I am NEGATIVE 263 bucks...

Now I am getting worried....finally discovered that a check I sent off for $3.81 withdrew $770 out of my account....God knows how many checks could bounce from this...
Further investigation....I think I accidentally wrote my balance on that check instead of $3.81...not sure how I did that but won't really know until my next bank statement. The credit card company is sending me the money back....but it won't get here until 10-14 business days.....
To make a long story short...I had to borrow $700 from my brother to cover everything when I make a deposit first thing Monday morning- and will pay him back when that check from the credit card company finally arrives

Gawd, this was bad.......and I think it's my own fault :doh:


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I went to pay for lunch today with my girls.....and my Visa check card was declined. I was like WTF??? I have over 250 bucks in there. Called the automated banking line.....and was told I am NEGATIVE 263 bucks...
> 
> Now I am getting worried....finally discovered that a check I sent off for $3.81 withdrew $770 out of my account....God knows how many checks could bounce from this...
> Further investigation....I think I accidentally wrote my balance on that check instead of $3.81...not sure how I did that but won't really know until my next bank statement. The credit card company is sending me the money back....but it won't get here until 10-14 business days.....
> ...


Yikes.
Glad you're covered in the meantime, but still, yikes.
Good luck.

-Rusty


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 25, 2009)

Ohhh, I did that once, GEF! I sent my entire bank balance to the phone company, instead of whatever it was I owed at the time. It's such a crazy but easy mistake to make when you're writing checks and get distracted. Mine was over $400, and the phone company basically said there was way too much paperwork and time involved in giving me back my money. I borrowed money from family to get through to the next paycheck and then never paid another phone bill for about a year. I haven't ever done it again tho, if that's any consolation for you, lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks you two 

Yeah, you're right Sam....that will be something I DEFINITELY watch out for again....and I feel quite fortunate that my brother had that much cash to loan me to get me out of this jam. Lucky indeed.....


----------



## Sugar (Jan 25, 2009)

Brown food. :doh:


----------



## Uriel (Jan 25, 2009)

8,103 miles...


-Uriel


----------



## Weeze (Jan 25, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> ...the members who are totally under-age, but there's no way to prove it.



Agreed.

Well, I mean, no one would care as long as you're not being a pain in the ass and just lurking or whatever......
but if you're annoying, well then, there's an issue.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 25, 2009)

Rowan said:


> you have to appreciate the humor in that lol



I sure do:wubu: He's has an awesome sense of humor. Just like his father.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm sick. I'm coughing up phlegm, and I've got faucet nose. Plus because of my job, I can't take anything.


----------



## Cors (Jan 25, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'm sick. I'm coughing up phlegm, and I've got faucet nose. Plus because of my job, I can't take anything.



Aw that sucks, get well soon Mr Blaze. ;(


----------



## mossystate (Jan 25, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Brown food. :doh:





What did brown food ever do to you. Why the hate, Sharah. Why the hate.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 25, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Brown food. :doh:



Inhale the brown food. Other colors will be available soon enough..


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'm sick. I'm coughing up phlegm, and I've got faucet nose. Plus because of my job, I can't take anything.



Oh,I'm sorry Jon-Here's hoping you make a speedy recovery. :bow:


----------



## Sugar (Jan 25, 2009)

mossystate said:


> What did brown food ever do to you. Why the hate, Sharah. Why the hate.




MIX IT UP FOR THE LOVE OF SALLY JESSE RAPHAEL!


----------



## Victim (Jan 25, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> ugh..my camera and it's stupid fucking software. I can't get my damn pictures off my camera...I've uninstalled and re-installed the software..I've tried EVERYTHING.
> 
> Now, I'm on hold with fucking Kodak. They better be able to help me fix it before I through the whole fucking thing out the damn window.




There is a boot-from-cd OS called Knoppix. The GTkam digital camera package included with that supports hundreds of cameras without installing any drivers. You boot it from the CD and you don't need to install a THING to use it. It is freeware too. There are a zillion different versions around, so be sure and Google for one that includes GTkam.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Where do I start??


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> What the eff is it with people who meet each other online and a few days later think they're in love? Delusional much?



That also. But Mary had the balls to say it! :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 26, 2009)

being ignored/blown off


----------



## Sugar (Jan 26, 2009)

My job. 

I don't think I've hated one place or thing so much in my entire life. It's pathetic when I wish I was the person watering the plants or cleaning the place as opposed to "helping" customers.


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 26, 2009)

being judged! :doh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 26, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Well, I mean, no one would care as long as you're not being a pain in the ass and just lurking or whatever......
> but if you're annoying, well then, there's an issue.



There are some people here whom I hope are actually lying about their age. Because I can excuse a 13yr old for saying incredibly stupid things, but 18 is really pushing it. Plus, I used to lie about my age on here and it's just not something you really want to have to keep remembering to keep track of.

If we were going by how old I used to say I was, I think I'd be like 35 by now.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 26, 2009)

Lame staffing companies posting on legitimate job banks with their bullshit. There's nothing I like more than reading an ad, thinking a job sounds interesting and I'm qualified only to see that garbage tag at the end: "Blah Blah Blah Staffing Group has plenty of actual jobs just like this sample job listing! Come apply with us today!"


----------



## Cors (Jan 26, 2009)

Wannarexics.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 26, 2009)

I really dont want to go to work right now.....blech

and i cant find the hoodie my guy friend gave me to wear....i really wanna wear it today....makes me sad i cant find it


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> being ignored/blown off



I'm sorry, did you say something? Look, I'd love to stay and talk, but I uh.. have to ummm, dye my chest hair.  
I can't imagine why anyone would want to ignore/blow you off? 

Oddly enough, nothing seems to be annoying me at this particular moment.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 26, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> AND SHE SAID THIS.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm.. yeah, shes an arse! I think shes great in shameless though! Dont think that many people like her though seeing she was voted out 2nd on celeb big brother. She was a bit of a bitch to ermm michelle? on bb big mouth when she said "I can lose weight but you'll always be stupid".. i dont think she really did anything that bad cept say she looked like the princess from shrek..which i have to say she kinna does.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 26, 2009)

Lucky said:


> My job.
> 
> I don't think I've hated one place or thing so much in my entire life. It's pathetic when I wish I was the person watering the plants or cleaning the place as opposed to "helping" customers.


 

Life's too short, girlie. Find something you like to do, it's not worth being that unhappy in your day to day.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 26, 2009)

Women who accept much more crap from men, than they would from any woman.


----------



## steely (Jan 26, 2009)

The fact that now fat is "catching"Well,I caught it 30 years ago so everyone I know should be obese.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Lack of sleep. I'm about to snap.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 26, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Lack of sleep. I'm about to snap.



*shoots a jungle-made tranquilizer dart from a cafeteria straw*

There we are. Sleep!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 26, 2009)

That Plumpy had the audacity to lose an entire bottle of tequilla. How do you lose that much joy?

See!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> *shoots a jungle-made tranquilizer dart from a cafeteria straw*
> 
> There we are. Sleep!



*slumps* haha thanks I needed that!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 26, 2009)

Lucky said:


> That Plumpy had the audacity to lose an entire bottle of tequilla. How do you lose that much joy?
> 
> See!




I don't drink much. I mean, my bedroom has many hidden treasures.

However, I think I might start putting down the fork...and start picking up the bottle...to soothe my stresses.

* hic *

Know any luscious available men, Sharah?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 26, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I don't drink much. I mean, my bedroom has many hidden treasures.
> 
> However, I think I might start putting down the fork...and start picking up the bottle...to soothe my stresses.
> 
> ...



The more you drink, the wider the pool.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 26, 2009)

DumbAssBunny said:


> The more you drink, the wider the pool.




That right there....got you some rep and a cackle laugh from me...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 26, 2009)

mossystate said:


> That right there....got you some rep and a cackle laugh from me...



Why thank you ma'am. I do aim to please.:bow:


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 26, 2009)

This cough! It's annoying me so badly it's not even funny! I'm sick of the strain on my throat


----------



## Sugar (Jan 26, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I don't drink much. I mean, my bedroom has many hidden treasures.
> 
> However, I think I might start putting down the fork...and start picking up the bottle...to soothe my stresses.
> 
> ...



If only they made a booze out of radishes....


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 26, 2009)

Lucky said:


> If only they made a booze out of radishes....



That would sure leave a lot of booze for you!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 26, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Lame staffing companies posting on legitimate job banks with their bullshit. There's nothing I like more than reading an ad, thinking a job sounds interesting and I'm qualified only to see that garbage tag at the end: "Blah Blah Blah Staffing Group has plenty of actual jobs just like this sample job listing! Come apply with us today!"




Perhaps scrolling to the end before reading the whole ad is an option?



Annoying: Someone that hijacks thread after thread to flirt and talk about themselves......but only if that person is not me  

But seriously....do I have to hear about someone's virginity in each and every damn thread they post in??? :doh:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 26, 2009)

One of my teacher's is an asshole.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 26, 2009)

- last minute admissions from the ER to my floor

- long lines at the walgreens drive thru. C'mon people- i just want to pick up my freakin birth control. lol

- my crazy sister (that should just be a given... she's always annoying me, even when she's not around)

- 1802 miles

- my auxillary cable for my ipod in my car isn't working right


----------



## elle camino (Jan 26, 2009)

people, when a friend of someone you know dies of an overdose and you come into contact with them while they're grieving and you feel (understandably) compelled to say something of comfort to them, SKIP the "just goes to show you..." lectures about the perils of drug abuse. 
seriously. 

employ the 'stfu and hug' approach if you're in doubt.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 26, 2009)

For anyone who has never bartended or waited tables, a verbal tip is when somebody makes a _huge_ point of telling you what an amazing job you've done and then leaves you an insanely low tip. As if somehow the satisfaction you get out of being told "good job!" is going to pay your bills.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 27, 2009)

elle camino said:


> employ the 'stfu and hug' approach if you're in doubt.



This doesn't just apply to that scenario, either. The "STFU and hug" is a highly effective way to help someone out that often beats just about anything you could say.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 27, 2009)

elle camino said:


> people, when a friend of someone you know dies of an overdose and you come into contact with them while they're grieving and you feel (understandably) compelled to say something of comfort to them, SKIP the "just goes to show you..." lectures about the perils of drug abuse.
> seriously.
> 
> employ the 'stfu and hug' approach if you're in doubt.


 
good advice, girlie

-hug-


----------



## elle camino (Jan 27, 2009)

hug.hughug


----------



## Carrie (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't like to think of you hurting, elle. Consider yourself Carrie-hugged, too. 



P.S. There were cupcakes at work today, and I thought of you.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 27, 2009)

Today, I only managed to have 9 sexual partners. :doh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Today, I only managed to have 9 sexual partners. :doh:



I had like 10 in the past few hrs or so, but I'll admit it's kinda hard to differentiate between 'em lately cause I strap a mirror to their faces so I can look at myself while we sex. <3


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 27, 2009)

people who spread nasty rumors. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 27, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I had like 10 in the past few hrs or so, but I'll admit it's kinda hard to differentiate between 'em lately cause I strap a mirror to their faces so I can look at myself while we sex. <3



I do the mirror thing, but only to look at myself. I want to be sure my facial expressions are just right. And, I can pluck my brows. This is more difficult when I am using a strap-on. 10...braggart.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Annoying: Someone that hijacks thread after thread to flirt and talk about themselves......but only if that person is not me
> 
> But seriously....do I have to hear about someone's virginity in each and every damn thread they post in??? :doh:



Its hilarious, because so many people are so pissed off regarding that. You'd think the offenders would get a hint?


----------



## Cors (Jan 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Annoying: Someone that hijacks thread after thread to flirt and talk about themselves......but only if that person is not me
> 
> But seriously....do I have to hear about someone's virginity in each and every damn thread they post in??? :doh:



I don't mind _you_ doing it, GEF because you're actually cute and funny.



MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Its hilarious, because so many people are so pissed off regarding that. You'd think the offenders would get a hint?



I don't think said offender is clueless but being deliberately annoying.


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 27, 2009)

The 3 1/2 inches of snow we got last night!


----------



## Angellore (Jan 27, 2009)

I am annoyed because I wanted to make a rainbow cake but I shouldn't get the food colouring


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 27, 2009)

Delaying the digital TV switch until June. JUNE?! What the hell, people - you've been screeching about the 'digital switch' for over a YEAR now, with TV ads, special programming, radio ads, phone numbers, print ads, celebrity spots, etc., alerting everyone to February 17th. Ffs, you did everything but use anal probes to warn people. And you KNOW some chucklehead is STILL going to somehow miss the news and wonder why Springer ain't comin' on. 

Get it over with already. 4+ more months of hearing about this isn't going to help the dolts who didn't already prepare themselves - it's only going to annoy those that did.


----------



## Angellore (Jan 27, 2009)

Angellore said:


> I am annoyed because I wanted to make a rainbow cake but I shouldn't get the food colouring




That should've said COULDN'T - now i'm even more annoyed!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning..
I hate mornings.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 27, 2009)

The rising 30 year mortgage rates


----------



## Weeze (Jan 27, 2009)

Having lunch with my mother for here birthday and having her spend the whole time pretty muh telling me why i'm screwing up my (and her) life and why i'm not good enough....



Yeah.....


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 27, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> The rising 30 year mortgage rates



Rising? We just refinanced at 4.75%. I thought that the mortgage rates were actually declining


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Bordem. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 27, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Bordem. It's driving me nuts.



I too am soooo bored. I should color my hair before the baby needs feeding but I'm the kind of bored that I don't really feel like doing anything.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 27, 2009)

Everything. I'm achy, tired, weepy, emotional (moody), nothing feels right. I want to lay down under my blankets and cry for days..unfortunately, I can't even cry for a minute so I can be strong for my hubby while his Grandma's health is declining. 


That probably sounds wrong of me, and I do feel badly for Steve and Gram, which is making me feel worse for feeling so miserable.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 27, 2009)

I _hate _Tuesdays.

For starters, I'm home alone all day. My mother has to drive an hour away to go to meetings every Tuesday, and then she's usually home for about ten minutes before she goes out again to work her second job, which is helping out an elderly lady across town.

The issue is that if I'm left home alone, I just end up depressed. Not much I can do about it. It just happens. I don't feel like eating, I don't feel like doing _any_thing.

Oh, and the dogs end up being total pains in the ass because she's not around.

Now, on top of all this, on the off-chance that I actually feel like cooking, it's highly unlikely that we have clean pots to cook in, otherwise I'd make myself some mac and cheese or something like that because it's quick and easy and I like the stuff. Instead of having any clean dishes this week, the sink is overflowing with food-crusted pots and I have even less of a drive to clean them than I do to cook.

Tonight I decided that fuckit, I'll just make pancakes. They should be pretty easy to make and ready pretty fast.

They just ended up on the too-long list of "simple foods I've fucked up making". Two of the three ended up burned to fuck, and the third fell half-out of the pan, splashing batter all over the stove. I also managed to burn the top of my finger.

*FUCK. THIS.​ SHIT.​*


----------



## Weeze (Jan 27, 2009)

Group Hug On Beej!


.... and get the man some pancakes xD


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 27, 2009)

two words..

Ice storm


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 27, 2009)

Beej, maybe you can make Tuesday's a photography day- even if it's just an hour or two. It would give you something to do and get you out of the house, and then you would be adding to your collection!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 27, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Everything. I'm achy, tired, weepy, emotional (moody), nothing feels right. I want to lay down under my blankets and cry for days..unfortunately, I can't even cry for a minute so I can be strong for my hubby while his Grandma's health is declining.
> 
> 
> That probably sounds wrong of me, and I do feel badly for Steve and Gram, which is making me feel worse for feeling so miserable.



Dear Goof...it does not sound wrong...it isn't wrong. If there is a way to remove yourself from others, even for that minute...find a way. This kind of stuff finds a way out... and it ain't always pretty. Better to tell Steve that you need a bit of a time-out, than for your own emotional health to go totally down the toilet. I am so sorry you are feeling so down.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 27, 2009)

I hate that NOTHING stays taped on the walls here! I've had to retape my calender 3 times now!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 27, 2009)

Job applications.


----------



## Cors (Jan 28, 2009)

Medical appointments, back-to-back, all over the place. 

They hardly ever start on time, and make you reschedule if you are as much as ten minutes late.


----------



## bexy (Jan 28, 2009)

That as always my heart is in 2 places, 200 miles apart, and I don't know what the hell I can do about it.


----------



## Tania (Jan 28, 2009)

More than one, but...

Stasis. Lack of romantic chemistry in my life. My job. 

Plus, I really, really want to move back to OC, but that probably won't happen until the job market improves.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 28, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> That as always my heart is in 2 places, 200 miles apart, and I don't know what the hell I can do about it.


Get one piece of your heart to move where the opther piece is?? or is it not as simple as that?! Anyway..hugs to you bexy x


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm snowed in today.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> I hate that NOTHING stays taped on the walls here! I've had to retape my calender 3 times now!



Buy some Funtak, it works great.


----------



## bexy (Jan 28, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Get one piece of your heart to move where the opther piece is?? or is it not as simple as that?! Anyway..hugs to you bexy x



Not as simple, I wish it was. 
George can't leave Belfast.
She can't leave Liverpool.
I travel back and forth every 6 weeks, breaking my heart everytime I do.
Honestly, I'm cracking up and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 28, 2009)

The job opening for the team lead (it's a supervisory) position closed yesterday. I did apply. Now I just want to know if I got a bloody interview or not!!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 28, 2009)

That you can't get the last of the tabasco out of the bottle. It smears down the side and you can't use it. GRRRRRR


----------



## mergirl (Jan 28, 2009)

aww moop!! Hopefully the universe will come up with something clever soon. Until then stay strong missus.


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 28, 2009)

This migraine! It's getting to the point I think I'm gonna have to take a couple of sleeping pills and sleep it off over night 

OH and all the friggin ice outside!!


----------



## frankman (Jan 28, 2009)

Blunt teenage republican Darwinist douchebags. Actually, just one.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 28, 2009)

I wanted to get some work done today but the tutoring center was closed.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 28, 2009)

Gravel.
Took a hit to the windshield of my new car (just over 1000 miles) and got a chip out of it. Hasn't spread *yet*.
I am displeased, nonetheless.

-Rusty


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 28, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> Gravel.
> Took a hit to the windshield of my new car (just over 1000 miles) and got a chip out of it. Hasn't spread *yet*.
> I am displeased, nonetheless.
> 
> -Rusty



that totally sucks!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

The internet in general. It sucks right now. No sites are loading and dims keeps going down


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not looking forward to the 12 hour shift I have today...


Hopefully it'll go by fast.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

haha, That i ment to reply to bexys post but forgot to quote it so i ended up sounding over dramatic!! Though, the universe better bloody do something about wasted tabasco quick smart!!!!



Lucky said:


> That you can't get the last of the tabasco out of the bottle. It smears down the side and you can't use it. GRRRRRR





mergirl said:


> aww moop!! Hopefully the universe will come up with something clever soon. Until then stay strong missus.


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

My computer screen is shaking for some reason, and I have no idea how to change it...the whole screen is just shaking!!!


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 29, 2009)

My rib cage hurts from coughing and sneezing and I have what looks like fever blisters on my face. Charming isn't it?
Ruth


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 29, 2009)

T-Shirt Hell is closing, cuz he's fed up with whining idiot bitches


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 29, 2009)

oh that's just sad Samantha!! I have never actually gotten a shirt from there I go there and laugh at the shirts. I was close to buying a couple for Alex in babyhell.


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm annoyed that my hands are itching like crazy! UGH I hate being allergic to dish washing liquid! 


And that SUCKS that TShirt Hell is closing!


----------



## QueenB (Jan 29, 2009)

waking up after a nap always makes me feel weird. :/


----------



## Cors (Jan 29, 2009)

Nasty strange males who insist on calling me Baby, Sweetie, Honey, Darling, Love and other endearments. Do not want. *shudder*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> Gravel.
> Took a hit to the windshield of my new car (just over 1000 miles) and got a chip out of it. Hasn't spread *yet*.
> I am displeased, nonetheless.
> 
> -Rusty



There is a windshield place here that will seal those dings.....it's a 50-50 shot of it still spreading so they don't guarantee it- however, if it does spread, they apply the fee for the repair to the price of a replacement windshield. It worked beautifully on one of my cars- but not on the other. 

Hit and miss...but an option for you maybe?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 29, 2009)

QueenB said:


> waking up after a nap always makes me feel weird. :/



Same here... it's why I hate naps.


----------



## The Fez (Jan 29, 2009)

Dropping out of uni, having nowhere to live, and having no job are a bit of a downer for me at the moment


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> Dropping out of uni, having nowhere to live, and having no job are a bit of a downer for me at the moment



dude!!??


----------



## jay kratos (Jan 29, 2009)

I hate alot of reality shows that has basiclly drama like its scripted.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 29, 2009)

jay kratos said:


> I hate alot of reality shows that has basiclly drama like its scripted.



Considering that all reality shows ARE essentially scripted, I agree with you that when it's that blatant and in-your-face, it's just irritating. I can stand some, but they could stand to "tone it down" a little.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 29, 2009)

People who proclaim joy when really they're just full of it. Shoosh already!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm so very tired..


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 30, 2009)

People my age that try to do internet speak ..thing.. eg. teh interwebz...
No! just... NO!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 30, 2009)

People who CANNOT read thread starters. eg... Movies that SHOULDNT make you cry, but do? 

Everyone is posting weepies, movies that everyone cries to! ffs.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 30, 2009)

I like how Roooby did not post both of her complaints in one post, thereby obeying the the OP of this thread.

Now, see, I on the other hand, did not obey. Rooby is a good citizen.
and...I agree about that movie thread...lol...


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 30, 2009)

Bitterness in people whom are far too young I didn't realize that it started at such an early age.That is really sad.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 30, 2009)

Nothing's annoying me right now.... That's an annoyance.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2009)

It's my day off and my body wouldn't let me sleep in. Grrrr.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 30, 2009)

Certain individuals ignorance....


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 30, 2009)

Stupid, cringe-worthy user names.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 30, 2009)

Myself.. I'm such a procrastinator. I've had like five days off to clean, and yet, I still haven't. Ugh.


----------



## g-squared (Jan 30, 2009)

I had a girl over, which was sweet, except now my room smells like perfume and menthols.


----------



## Catkin (Jan 30, 2009)

I feel like crap, and all I want is a hug and my Galaxy BUT

1. The guy who is the hugger of the house (well, my hugger anyway) is one of the reasons why I am feeling shit, and
2. the Galaxy in question is downstairs, and I cannot be arsed to go and get it.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 30, 2009)

People who can't handle the slightest bit of criticism.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2009)

Four hours at work reminded me that yes, I am still quite sick, and if I push myself any more than four hours there I'll likely pass out.

Whee.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> People who CANNOT read thread starters. eg... Movies that SHOULDNT make you cry, but do?
> 
> Everyone is posting weepies, movies that everyone cries to! ffs.



I'm so glad you mentioned this! lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 30, 2009)

Cake time is not coming fast enough!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Cake time is not coming fast enough!



If cake time is code for me plowing your driveway then...i agree.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 30, 2009)

Shyster realtors.


----------



## Suze (Jan 30, 2009)

_Hello susieQ it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?_

Can I plz lurk in peace?!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 30, 2009)

Bruce Springsteen...for making a deal with WalMart. To say, " "It was a mistake. Our batting average is usually very good, but we missed that one. Fans will call you on that stuff, as it should be. "...is about as ridiculous as it comes.

Missed WalMart's track record when in comes to workers' right? 

Boooooooooooooce.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok...one more.


People who don't even TRY to place their new threads on the correct boards.


----------



## steely (Jan 30, 2009)

New meds that make me pee every 5 minutes


----------



## R. Mutt (Jan 30, 2009)

having nothing to do on a friday night.


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

I have chapped lips and can't find my lip balm!!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 30, 2009)

bexy said:


> I have chapped lips and can't find my lip balm!!



Lick them...that always helps.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 30, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> If cake time is code for me plowing your driveway then...i agree.




you're incorrigible


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 30, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> People my age that try to do internet speak ..thing.. eg. teh interwebz...
> No! just... NO!



post pix o wat u mean plz kthx


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 31, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> People my age that try to do internet speak ..thing.. eg. teh interwebz...
> No! just... NO!



I hate that no matter what age the person is lol

EDIT: ok..I don't mind LOL's and LMAO's and stuff...but that's technically just abbreviations right?


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 31, 2009)

That since the end of December i have become totally addicted to Dimensions to the point that i have become nostalgic for past threads and i am currently in the process of trying to breath life into a few old pic threads ....just for the hell of it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not clear who the post whores are - at this point I'd pay them to continue


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Lick them...that always helps.



Hmmmmm......


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 31, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I hate that no matter what age the person is lol
> 
> EDIT: ok..I don't mind LOL's and LMAO's and stuff...but that's technically just abbreviations right?


What I don't get is why a person can type an almost completely coherent and grammatically correct paragraph, but throw in several "U"s and "rly"s and "r"s. It's really not cute...just makes one seem a little less intelligent.


----------



## Cors (Jan 31, 2009)

Lots of yummy canned food and no openers!


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

I just fainted for the second time in a month, and this time whacked my cheekbone so I'm going to have a shiner of a black eye


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

bexy said:


> I just fainted for the second time in a month, and this time whacked my cheekbone so I'm going to have a shiner of a black eye



When I say just, it was a few hours ago and I have been to the doctor, so don't worry lol!! Low blood pressure and sinusitis are apparently the cause


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 31, 2009)

Everyone in my family is on a diet (except for me, of course! ) and therefore insists on buying only healthy foods. In fact, no foods that have been deemed "unhealthy" are even allowed in the house. My wallet is screaming at me for eating out so much...but I can't stand most "health" foods. Ugh.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 31, 2009)

bexy said:


> When I say just, it was a few hours ago and I have been to the doctor, so don't worry lol!! Low blood pressure and sinusitis are apparently the cause



ohh take care of yourself sweetie!! I'm glad you went to the Dr ASAP!


----------



## steely (Jan 31, 2009)

Death,is really annoying me right now.You can't bargain with it,trick it,move it in any way.It just is and that sucks the most of all.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 31, 2009)

People that make EVERY conversation about THEM!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 31, 2009)

And when people ask where I'm from, and I answer "Rhode Island"..reply "What part of New York is that?" :doh::doh::doh::doh: IT ISN'T :doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Weeze (Jan 31, 2009)

Humans.

I'm pretty much sick of like, everything with the ability to breath right now.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 31, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Humans.
> 
> I'm pretty much sick of like, everything with the ability to breath right now.




word. :bow:


----------



## Sugar (Jan 31, 2009)

People who have far too much time on their hands so they assume everything is about them. If only we all could be so self absorbed.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 31, 2009)

When I am away from my laptop to clean and I come back to over 8 messages on instant messenger from 1 person. 

hello 
hi
are you there? 
are you back?
helllooo
are you there?
you must be busy


THIS TYPE OF THING MAKES ME WANT TO BLOCK A PERSON. Seriously. I think that sending 1 or at most 2 messages is sufficient.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 1, 2009)

stupid boys


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 1, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> stupid boys



HAY WE ISNT DUM


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL- I meant "stupid boys not including present company".


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 1, 2009)

*heartburn*


(Samosas from the Indian sweet shop (damn you to hell), can't resist your hot, delicious goodness- pay all night though  )


----------



## AnotherJessica (Feb 1, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> *heartburn*
> 
> 
> (Samosas from the Indian sweet shop (damn you to hell), can't resist your hot, delicious goodness- pay all night though  )




I love Samosas. There are a couple of Indian places around here that make fantastic samosas. :eat2:


----------



## kittencat (Feb 1, 2009)

one word...unemployment


----------



## Uriel (Feb 1, 2009)

Different Time-Zones...


-Uriel


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 1, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> People that make EVERY conversation about THEM!!





Lucky said:


> People who have far too much time on their hands so they assume everything is about them. If only we all could be so self absorbed.



Why do I have the feeling we may be talking about the same person??


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

bexy said:


> When I say just, it was a few hours ago and I have been to the doctor, so don't worry lol!! Low blood pressure and sinusitis are apparently the cause



I saw this article and thought of you..Hope you are feeling good.

http://www.babycenter.com/0_dizziness-and-fainting-during-pregnancy_228.bc


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

"Why is the rum always gone???"

I say no more.

I want to hit the spirits. Hardcore.


----------



## bexy (Feb 1, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> I saw this article and thought of you..Hope you are feeling good.
> 
> http://www.babycenter.com/0_dizziness-and-fainting-during-pregnancy_228.bc



Thank you for this!


----------



## Sugar (Feb 1, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Why do I have the feeling we may be talking about the same person??



I doubt we are, but people with borderline personality disorders seem to be popping up everywhere!


----------



## saucywench (Feb 1, 2009)

Spending the last couple of hours on TurboTax's _It's Deductible_, itemizing a bajillion items ('cause that's how many I donated last year) only to have my list disappear and then getting a 404 message ("Sorry, the server is having problems.")



And I wasn't even freaking _DONE_ yet.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 1, 2009)

family members...enough said.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2009)

not being able to get the last of the cheese dip out of the jar. URGH

I want all the yummy-ness..ALL OF IT!


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

My stupid mobile phone


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 1, 2009)

People who lie


----------



## QueenB (Feb 1, 2009)

a few things: not being able to see my boyfriend easily, not being able to make lasagna today, and the fact that my old navy order was fucked up somehow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 1, 2009)

Effing getting another cough again.......I cough so much in winter time.....:doh:


----------



## mossystate (Feb 1, 2009)

All....that.....over a game...a......game.:blink:


----------



## Mathias (Feb 1, 2009)

Elevators that don't work in a building that barely three years old, and my dorm room being on the second floor. Complete bullshit.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

That the crazy folks are always so damn good in bed.


*Poe....trigger happy jack*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fYuFqw2Yzw


*Poe...That day..(#4 on playlist)*

http://www.myspace.com/poe


*Natalie Imbruglia....leave me alone*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtT2ObNKB8g


----------



## mikey787 (Feb 2, 2009)

That i badly need a shave..... ggggrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Paquito (Feb 2, 2009)

My skin 

I just feel like its holding me back. (In my opinion) I have a nice body, nice features, nice hair, but my skin suckssss.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> My skin
> 
> I just feel like its holding me back. (In my opinion) I have a nice body, nice features, nice hair, but my skin suckssss.



I feel your pain..I'm going to get some ProActive..lol or a good effing.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 2, 2009)

All the great govt. programs telling me i make too much money to be eligible. That I need to shim my income lower then 30k to get all the neat stuff.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 3, 2009)

It will relieve my annoyance to post this again:

View attachment 17856225_400.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 3, 2009)

People who use my mom's house as a dumping ground for their furniture, crap, stuff they are "going to pick up later". I just want to tell them to take their shit home and make THEIR yard look like Sanford &Son's instead of dumping that stuff off here for us to take care of.

Users. People who only bother to visit my mom when they need something. They are more than willing to say "Hi Grandma/Mom when they want to use her washer and dryer, to use her address for a post office, to use her phone , to borrow money, or to ask her to give them some food cos they "don't have the money" to buy their own. Funny that these people never show up JUST to visit with her and see how she is doing. 

My mom annoys me cos she does not stand up for herself and tell the using, lying bastards to go to H...well you know what I mean.


----------



## Cors (Feb 3, 2009)

My bones and joints hurt so much more in the cold.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 3, 2009)

Seeded grapes!


----------



## circeenoir (Feb 3, 2009)

Working overtime in the middle of a blizzard.
Getting another cold. I just got over the flu 2 weeks ago and here I go again..


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 3, 2009)

Seeing lost spoilers unexpectedly


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2009)

I had to wait almost 2 hours for my oil change today. And this place usually has fresh-baked cookies but there were NONE while I was waiting. Right when my car was ready, I saw them start making a batch.

That just adds insult to injury.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 3, 2009)

Its amazing how my government has programs for every segment of society, Single parents, low income section 8 housing, blind folks, etc. Houses for teachers, police, firemen, EMT's etc. but be a single man wanting to buy a house for the first time and make over $17.50/hour and suddenly government forgets i exist. 
Signed
Invisible Government worker who wants his first house to stimulate the economy and be a future property tax payer. (That title still doesn't dazzle the folks handing out the grants. I already tried).


----------



## Sugar (Feb 3, 2009)

People who chime in on things that doesn't apply to them in any way, shape or form. It's one thing to have an opinion on everything it's another to pipe up assuming people want to hear your unexperienced opinion. :doh:

Also I ate too many oreos and I feel barfy. :doh::doh:


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 3, 2009)

I am annoyed that I let ANYTHING written on a forums...by complete and total strangers have a negative outcome on my day. On the plus side...there are wayyyyy more interesting and fantastic posts to read than there are negative ones, so it all ends well.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 3, 2009)

Lucky said:


> People who chime in on things that doesn't apply to them in any way, shape or form.




Oh man....I saw the greatest chimes this weekend when I was out shopping for a new toy for the Bucky. This thing sounded like some nice old church lady was full of crack and Red Bull. One light push, and those tubes had me smelling the pew wax and seeing men in dresses.

Oh


Sorry


I can't help myself. :blush:


----------



## itsfine (Feb 3, 2009)

Today the two ladies I work with ( I work with 3 other people in a small business) were going on about their diets,ect. 

Typically I just stay out of it, but today one of them targeted me, trying to convince me that I needed to diet. Pointing out in some magic fact book about how all the foods I eat are horrible for my body. I try to cut myself out of the conversation, saying I'm not interested in dieting, ect. and that I am doing what I can to stay healthy.

...but they just went on, and even stated that they would rather die than be fat! 

I know they are not intentionally trying to make me feel bad, but if I don't want to be included in the self hate, why drag me in on it?!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 3, 2009)

My father in law's house has 5 cats in it. I never thought that I was allergic but maybe the sheer amount of hair and dander in such a house I couldn't handle it. I was sneezing and headachy all weekend while visiting. Max was sick too. I started both of us taking benedryl and the sneezing quit. Max is all good but i'm now sick. I ALWAYS get sick after visiting them. I feel like crud.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 3, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Oh man....I saw the greatest chimes this weekend when I was out shopping for a new toy for the Bucky. This thing sounded like some nice old church lady was full of crack and Red Bull. One light push, and those tubes had me smelling the pew wax and seeing men in dresses.
> 
> Oh
> 
> ...



You want some oreos?


----------



## QueenB (Feb 3, 2009)

my roommate's boyfriend is allllwayyyyys over.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm waiting on food from Dominoes to be delivered.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 3, 2009)

Now every time I hear chimes I'm wanting Oreos.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 3, 2009)

Customer service reps at Greyhound...I call the main greyhound 1-800 number to ask questions about plus-sized travelers. After first doing the "press this number" thing for 5 mins, I finally get a live op. who has NO IDEA what he is talking about. 

Me:I will be traveling soon and I was wondering if you can you tell me what your policy is about plus sized passengers? 
Him: Plus size? what do you mean? How plus size are you? What do you weigh?
Me: I am a very large fat woman. I am plus sized enough to worry about having to pay for a second seat." 
Him: Yeah, okay. I don't know.
Me: Can you at least tell me how wide the seats are and if the arms raise up?
Him: what seats?
*I momentarily went into a milli-second rage*
Me: Umm, the SEAT I WILL BE SITTING IN IF I RIDE YOUR BUS! 
Him: Oh, I don't know that information you gotta call your local terminal and ask them for that information.
Me: okay, really? So you are a customer service rep at the MAIN customer call center for GREYHOUND--which takes ALL reservations for ALL the terminals in the country--and you who don't have any info about the service that you provide? You don't have any of that information that you can pull up on your computer? *dead silence for a 90 seconds* What exactly is your job?
Him: To answer the phones and help customers
Me: Well my dear...you are failing miserably at it, probably not your fault though. Can I please have a regional corporate phone number so I can call and make some suggestions about dealing with plus sized patrons, cos really...more than half of the U.S. population is overweight..and you guys are missing out on a huge demographic by not having that kind of info handy. 
Him: sorry ma'am, the number that you want is...blah blah blah...

I really hate that this info is not available on their website.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm annoyed that he chose to end things by text message.


I'm worth way more than that.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 3, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Now every time I hear chimes I'm wanting Oreos.



What does the panflute do to you?


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm annoyed that he chose to end things by text message.
> 
> 
> I'm worth way more than that.



Oh shit  I'm so very sorry. I've been there (voicemail)

Hang in there...the rage and hurt will ease up...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 3, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Oh shit  I'm so very sorry. I've been there (voicemail)
> 
> Hang in there...the rage and hurt will ease up...



Yeah..I always manage to survive somehow.

It's amazing how a person can claim to love you..and then do something like this.

I'm pissed about how he did it. 

Thank you..we deserve better!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 3, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Yeah..I always manage to survive somehow.
> 
> It's amazing how a person can claim to love you..and then do something like this.
> 
> ...



I'm very sorry to hear about this... I hope your heart finds a way to heal its wounds... You definitely don't deserve that. And to do it by text... I swear, sometimes technology isn't what it's cracked up to be.

Best wishes, hope you feel better.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 4, 2009)

Lucky said:


> What does the panflute do to you?



Panflute usually means Greek food.... baklava or maybe some spanakopeta.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 4, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Panflute usually means Greek food.... baklava or maybe some spanakopeta.



It makes me think of pushups. Zamfir commercials as a kid.


----------



## Cors (Feb 4, 2009)

Men who rape or abuse children. I have no words.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 4, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Zamfir commercials as a kid.



Those Zamfir commercials sure sounded spritely, didn't they? I wonder if he likes baklava.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 4, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Yeah..I always manage to survive somehow.
> 
> It's amazing how a person can claim to love you..and then do something like this.
> 
> ...



What a cowardly FUCKWIT. Im so sorry Misty, things seemed to be so good between you too. I really hope you feel better soon *hugs*


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 4, 2009)

Heartburn


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 4, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> Customer service reps at Greyhound...I call the main greyhound 1-800 number to ask questions about plus-sized travelers. After first doing the "press this number" thing for 5 mins, I finally get a live op. who has NO IDEA what he is talking about.
> 
> Me:I will be traveling soon and I was wondering if you can you tell me what your policy is about plus sized passengers?
> Him: Plus size? what do you mean? How plus size are you? What do you weigh?
> ...



I'm a size 24/26 and I don't buy a second seat when traveling by bus, but the extra room would definitely be nice. However, while I have never used Greyhound (I use a more local one to get to NYC & Boston), the reason I DON"T buy two seats is because they don't reserve seating...they let anyone with a ticket on until the bus is full and then anyone else left just has to wait for another bus...so a good question to ask should you call back, might be along those lines...if a second ticket will even do anything for you.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2009)

I woke up 2 hours before I needed to... and I couldn't fall back asleep.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 4, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> What a cowardly FUCKWIT. Im so sorry Misty, things seemed to be so good between you too. I really hope you feel better soon *hugs*



Thank you Ruby


----------



## Rowan (Feb 4, 2009)

My mom had the maintenance man come and raise her shower curtain bar because her new curtain was too long. 

Mine was just fine, but she had him raise mine too and now mine looks totally stupid. So now i'll have to fix it when i get home tonight *sigh*


----------



## Victim (Feb 4, 2009)

Rowan said:


> My mom had the maintenance man come and raise her shower curtain bar because her new curtain was too long.
> 
> Mine was just fine, but she had him raise mine too and now mine looks totally stupid. So now i'll have to fix it when i get home tonight *sigh*




Doesn't that just figure? You get comfortable with life and then someone raises the bar on you.


----------



## george83 (Feb 4, 2009)

My temper .


----------



## mergirl (Feb 4, 2009)

This post is soo mental and all over the place which is why i think i kinna like it.
The definition of annoy more or less is 'To cause slight irritation' is it not? In here we have everything from being unable to get the last of a food out of a jar to murder,child abuse and rape!! 
I think we need another thred 'What Vexes you to the core of your very existance' because 'annoy' is too little a word for some of the strong things felt here!!
and that is what is anoying me at the moment..i'll get over it though.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 4, 2009)

george83 said:


> My temper .


ooh i can be pure grumpy too. Its weird though cause i am generally mild mannered but can go ballistic if 
1. I hit my foot against something.
2. Someone is mean to any of my friends or i feel someone is being bullied.
3. i feel like i'm being attacked.. my prickles come right on out are sharpened and poised to jab eyes out..
other than that i am a puppy of a person.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 4, 2009)

i am so damn annoyed.

Had a really hard day at work, really stressful time going on at home and i cant even catch up with my friend/other student when we get back with each other. its like FFS!! 

We've beenhaving a chat, talking in really quiet voices because we keep getting told off for being noisy. and once again he's come off and told us off. its like GOD ARE WE 12?!?!?!?! FFS!!! i mean i get him coming and telling us when we're loud but do we really need to whisper!?? Are we going to have to start writing things down for a conversation. 

DAMMIT!


----------



## Rowan (Feb 4, 2009)

Rowan said:


> My mom had the maintenance man come and raise her shower curtain bar because her new curtain was too long.
> 
> Mine was just fine, but she had him raise mine too and now mine looks totally stupid. So now i'll have to fix it when i get home tonight *sigh*



Edit..just found out this morning after she got up before i left for work that the guy did it on his own, she didnt ask....so the guy was just stupid. blech


----------



## Sugar (Feb 4, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Those Zamfir commercials sure sounded spritely, didn't they? I wonder if he likes baklava.



If he doesn't he's a damn fool!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 4, 2009)

My Brother. 
He is argueing up and down about schoolwork.
Sobbing and such.
And its' all because he wants to be defiant and not do his schoolwork.
Not that my stepmom is helping it by screaming at him constantly and calling him names like a jerk and stuff.
Not to mention the mocking of him, the slamming of stuff.
Ugh. Why can't she just take away priviledges like my parents did? I think it'd get through more than that shit. "No Gamecube" "No TV" "No Computer" Ect ect. 
DOES IT MAKE ME SO CRAZY?! Oh. WAIT. That's right. I don't understand because I'm not a parent. Okay. Fine. So when I become a parent I will finally understand the stupidity in mocking and verbally abusing a child? 

UGH.
Fucking. UGH.
I Hate Yelling, when I'm not the one doing it. And even then I hate it so much I cry.
And I Hate it when he cries, because really. When she calls me names, I cry too. [And get yelled at for it like he does.]



...........Ugh. I Hate Being Dependant and too emotionally unstable to secure a job. I hate this house.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 4, 2009)

it is always SO DAMN COLD in my office...I HATE IT!


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm annoyed at people on the internet who get annoyed at people on the internet.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 4, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I'm annoyed at people on the internet who get annoyed at people on the internet.




That's kind of like how I get pissed off on the internet at people on the internet that get pissed off at others on the internet for expressing their anger.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 4, 2009)

When the pods overtake people.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 4, 2009)

People -- usually guys, usually really young -- who have to prove how freaking brilliant they are in every. damned. post. by responding with an impossibly erudite and maddeningly esoteric remark that no one can understand (and which makes everyone feel stupid for not knowing the references).

Example -- 

*some person*: Do you like BBWs?

*ANNOYING GENIUS GUY*: Yes, particularly as Phalpharippus, _haberdasherus hereditarius_ at the court of Xerxes, was charged with the task of appointing his sovereign with a gilded codpiece emblazoned of an adipose muse (similar to the _bas relief_ Menelaus commissioned for the porphyry plinths adorning his banqueting hall)..._chacun a son gout_, I suppose *he said with shocking, if, predictable insousciance..."

That kind of thing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 4, 2009)

mossystate said:


> When the pods overtake people.



I first read this as when cawks overtake people......you must know by now how that made me feel.......:smitten: :blush:


----------



## bexy (Feb 4, 2009)

I am annoyed that I never know if people on the interwebs are talking about me when they make nasty, odd, anonymous comments....

If I have annoyed someone somehow (which I find hard to believe as I am amazing ) I wish they would tell me so I could apologise or explain, or just tell them to piss off . Rather than post vague comments that could or could not be about me.


----------



## steely (Feb 4, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> People -- usually guys, usually really young -- who have to prove how freaking brilliant they are in every. damned. post. by responding with an impossibly erudite and maddeningly esoteric remark that no one can understand (and which makes everyone feel stupid for not knowing the references).
> 
> Example --
> 
> ...



Delete!:happy:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 4, 2009)

Pushy feeders/encouragers.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 4, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> People -- usually guys, usually really young -- who have to prove how freaking brilliant they are in every. damned. post. by responding with an impossibly erudite and maddeningly esoteric remark that no one can understand (and which makes everyone feel stupid for not knowing the references).
> 
> Example --
> 
> ...



I never feel stupid for not understanding people when they talk like that. That would be like someone standing in a room full of people that speak only English and say something in Chinese and expect everyone to understand. 

Personally, I'd probably be more impressed by what big words person said if I could understand what they were saying....



bexy said:


> I am annoyed that I never know if people on the interwebs are talking about me when they make nasty, odd, anonymous comments....
> 
> If I have annoyed someone somehow (which I find hard to believe as I am amazing ) I wish they would tell me so I could apologise or explain, or just tell them to piss off . Rather than post vague comments that could or could not be about me.



I can't imagine you ever being annoying, Bexy!! Even with all the pregnant lady hormones and everything!!


----------



## bexy (Feb 4, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I can't imagine you ever being annoying, Bexy!! Even with all the pregnant lady hormones and everything!!



Thanks Bridget! I think I have pregnant lady hormonal paranoia just!! 

Talk about hormonal though, today I spent the whole day going from crying hysterically to laughing hysterically and had no reason to do either!! At the time it was so emotionally intense, but now just cracks me up laughing at myself!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 4, 2009)

bexy said:


> Thanks Bridget! I think I have pregnant lady hormonal paranoia just!!
> 
> Talk about hormonal though, today I spent the whole day going from crying hysterically to laughing hysterically and had no reason to do either!! At the time it was so emotionally intense, but now just cracks me up laughing at myself!



Bexy, how far along are you now? And how are you feeling?


----------



## mossystate (Feb 4, 2009)

Not so much of an annoyance as a....:blink:

I was making dinner. I opened the oven to check on the chicken and the red potatoes, onion and baby carrots with fresh thyme. Smelled great...everything A-OK. Went to do a few other things...came back to the oven. As I was pulling the rack out to do a final check...the pyrex baking pan that housed the chicken.....exploded. I was so shocked, that for a few moments I did not know what had happened. The oven bottom was showered with glass and grease....immediate smoke. I clicked the oven off.

As I was going to silence the smoke detector ( how fun ), I stepped on a sizeable chunk of glass and sliced the bottom of my right foot. Dribbling blood, I hobbled to the detector and tripped over a scared cat. He is ok. I went down on a knee that was already not a happy camper. 

Spent the last hour cleaning the kitchen floor for any speck of glass. No glass in my foot ( don't think so ), but it is not real happy. 

Waaaaa


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 4, 2009)

Take care of yourself, Mossy.  What a horror.


----------



## Cors (Feb 5, 2009)

I am way too visual and easily turned on these days. It is confusing, distracting and pretty annoying when there is not much to do about it. :/


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 5, 2009)

Rowan said:


> My mom had the maintenance man come and raise her shower curtain bar because her new curtain was too long.
> 
> Mine was just fine, but she had him raise mine too and now mine looks totally stupid. So now i'll have to fix it when i get home tonight *sigh*



Huh? Do you change the shower curtain depending on who is in the shower? Or do you have them both hanging at once and pull the appropriate one across depending on who is in the shower? I'm very confused ...


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 5, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Huh? Do you change the shower curtain depending on who is in the shower? Or do you have them both hanging at once and pull the appropriate one across depending on who is in the shower? I'm very confused ...



either is good...what ever your are comfortable with. I usually use two. If you both like one then use a liner and just change it out when needed.


----------



## bexy (Feb 5, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Bexy, how far along are you now? And how are you feeling?



I'm 17 weeks tomorrow, so a little over 4 months! Feeling ok on the whole, I've fainted twice but other than that I have been very well


----------



## mergirl (Feb 5, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> People -- usually guys, usually really young -- who have to prove how freaking brilliant they are in every. damned. post. by responding with an impossibly erudite and maddeningly esoteric remark that no one can understand (and which makes everyone feel stupid for not knowing the references).
> 
> Example --
> 
> ...


Oh man Totally!! I honestly think people write replies into office/word thesaurus just so they can appear intelligent. GD actually pulled up a guy for doing that, cause we both agreed he must have been because there was so much that felt cold and out of context! He was also an arsehole or we might not have mentioned the fact! He was like "i speak like this all the time" I'm so glad i dont know him in real life because every conversation would feel like studying!


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 5, 2009)

Hypocritical two faced people. 

You know the ones who flame something whilst being totally oblivious to the fact that they are doing it themselves?!?! It's fucking annoying.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 5, 2009)

went out last night with my housemates, first time since november. and i kept getting people saying nasty shit to me...one guy was doing a beep beep beep wide load thing at me...UGH ! at the time i was too drunk and got upset, now i just wish i knew their addresses so i could punch them!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 5, 2009)

My Stepmother and Brother. [Wow, is it weird that I Identify him as my brother, instead of step-brother. yet she is still my step-mother?.. Sorry, Random.]


It's Schooltime. Again. 
They haven't been at it for a half hour. And already she's screaming at him and he's sobbing.


It just Annoys the SHIT out of me. 
I want to just like...Scream and hit something. . _ . Mainly her.

For Someone so Religiously nutzoid, you would think she would remember the saying "Provoke Not your Child To Anger." 

....Ugh. Only 3 more hours of this.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2009)

Jealousy. I thought I was over it, and I know that I'm reacting foolishly to something, and that hurts even worse than the jealousy itself.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 5, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> either is good...what ever your are comfortable with. I usually use two. If you both like one then use a liner and just change it out when needed.



I've never heard of using separate shower curtains...usually we use the same one until it's time to replace it. It would be WAY too much work for me to change it every single day.

I love learning stuff like this about people!

Oh wait..I think I get it now. I reread the original post...now I'm thinking it's two different bathrooms completely....


----------



## Rowan (Feb 5, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Huh? Do you change the shower curtain depending on who is in the shower? Or do you have them both hanging at once and pull the appropriate one across depending on who is in the shower? I'm very confused ...



well i got tired of the motif my bathroom had when i moved in (my mom decorated it in frog theme...yuck) and decided to redecorate it. Well of course she followed suit. Her shower curtain she got was too long, so she requested maintenance to raise the shower curtain bar so that the curtain was not dragging all over the floor, and he took it upon himself to raise mine too, which didnt need it.

sorry for the confusion lol


----------



## george83 (Feb 6, 2009)

The thing annoying me right now is myself, I piss myself off lol.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 6, 2009)

My husband is annoying me right now. He ruins some of the best laid plans sometimes.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 6, 2009)

Me...I'm annoying the hell out of myself today.


----------



## Haunted (Feb 7, 2009)

One of those nights! I really want to throw a good old temper tantrum. SCREAM and throw things. whats really got me down... ? I honestly don't know thats the most annoying part. but for some reason i am an emotional wreck right now and i can't get ahold of myself.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 7, 2009)

About a month ago, a friend and I made plans to attend crochet classes (Every Saturday in February) at a local non-profit community arts space/center. I have really been looking forward to it, but woke up with a sore throat and fever and just feel like poo. My friend was incredibly bummed out by that, and so now I'm off to crochet for an hour so that her day isn't ruined. 

I just want to go to bed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2009)

That's very kind of you Bridget. Hope you feel better soon. 




CAMellie said:


> Me...I'm annoying the hell out of myself today.




You annoy the hell out of me when you pop into threads like this but don't post pictures of your bewbs :doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 7, 2009)

I keeping getting offers and solicitations from people wanting to buy my car. Okay, it's in great condition with ridiculously low miles (they don't even know that part) but it's nothing too fancy, and it's *8* years old. Why do you want it?

Go away. It's mine, it's paid for, and you can't have it.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 7, 2009)

men...enough said..*grumble*


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm supposed to go out to the bar with one of my friends who NEVER calls me, and who I have not seen in quite some time. She missed my birthday because she had a major migraine going on.

Well. She just texted me to see if we could go someplace other than the bar, because she's getting a headache, and she doesn't want to cancel.

And while I appreciate this... I'm not dressed to go hang out in a restaurant. I'm hooched out to go to the bar. And I'm not going to change, because then my hair, which looks awesome, will look ridiculous. And fuckin' A. I look awesome lol.

Also, I was in the middle of cooking amazing dinner when she called.

Masically, I'm just annoyed with her timing.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 7, 2009)

Starting a birthday thread for someone nice, and having _that_ crap happen.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 7, 2009)

BS statements:

"I like you to much" 

wtf


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 7, 2009)

It must really suck to have both a hatred and fear of the fat that makes your dick so hard. 

Poor boy.


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not annoying me so much as pissing me the f off...

but when your boyfriend does everything in his power to make your life miserable, threatens to break up with you over nothing, and calls you names...and then he WON'T FUCKING BREAK UP WITH YOU!!!!!...it's enough to make you irked.

Either get to gettin' or stop torturing me.
Either way, not having much fun right now.


*screams loudly and incomprehensibly* 

...kthnxbye.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 8, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> It's not annoying me so much as pissing me the f off...
> 
> but when your boyfriend does everything in his power to make your life miserable, threatens to break up with you over nothing, and calls you names...and then he WON'T FUCKING BREAK UP WITH YOU!!!!!...it's enough to make you irked.
> 
> ...





he is just afraid that he "likes you to much" and is trying to push you away..or some such bs.....some effing dudes....i swear.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 8, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> It's not annoying me so much as pissing me the f off...
> 
> but when your boyfriend does everything in his power to make your life miserable, threatens to break up with you over nothing, and calls you names...and then he WON'T FUCKING BREAK UP WITH YOU!!!!!...it's enough to make you irked.
> 
> ...




Well, it's not just his decision to make. You could always exercise your own right to end it.


----------



## Wantabelly (Feb 8, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> It's not annoying me so much as pissing me the f off...
> 
> but when your boyfriend does everything in his power to make your life miserable, threatens to break up with you over nothing, and calls you names...and then he WON'T FUCKING BREAK UP WITH YOU!!!!!...it's enough to make you irked.
> 
> ...



I have been in this position way too many times.... I hate nothing more than men who are too chicken shit to just end it, so do everything they can to upset, hurt and piss you off, so you turn around and break up with them. I completely share your frustration. One of two things will happen:- this is just a storm and it will blow over or things will just get worse for you. Take a call and if you think it's the latter, end it now. You are far too decent to be having this shit put on you.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 8, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> It's not annoying me so much as pissing me the f off...
> 
> but when your boyfriend does everything in his power to make your life miserable, threatens to break up with you over nothing, and calls you names...and then he WON'T FUCKING BREAK UP WITH YOU!!!!!...it's enough to make you irked.
> 
> ...



Lay down the law. Just say, "Look... do you want to break up or not? Cuz I'm sick of you continually threatening to break up with me." And with that... dump him. 

You shouldn't be with a guy who calls you names, threatens to break up with you, and practically mentally tortures you. But if you don't think you should end it yourself... then he needs a good ass-whooping, at least.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Starting a birthday thread for someone nice, and having _that_ crap happen.




Darn you Monique....now I have been searching the lounge, reading birthdays threads and shit....having to post pix and greetings in them.....and STILL don't know what in hell you mean here........:doh:


Plz post a link or thanks for nuttin'!!


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 8, 2009)

My kitchen is a mess, and I need to clean it, so I can make my muffins!


----------



## Sugar (Feb 8, 2009)

People who have good things going for them by their own account but can't see it and spend their time constantly bitching about how terrible things are for them.

I'd like an episode of forced Survivor.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 8, 2009)

I had a craving for an egg salad sandwich. I put WAY too much Coleman's dry mustard in the stuff........* barf *. I did eat half of the sandwich. Never said I was all that bright.......just hungry.


----------



## bexy (Feb 8, 2009)

That I am going out to a club and 

a) can't be bothered
b) can't drink but will be surrounded by drunks
c) think that if I don't go my friends are going to stop asking me to go out as I always say no
d) that we aren't going till Midnight!!! Like, wtf??


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 8, 2009)

Chest colds suck!! *cough...gasp...wheeze*


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm annoyed with how fast time slips by. I've been so busy/exhausted with work that I haven't hung out with my best guy friend in weeks. The only way we know the other person is alive is by sending energy packs for Mafia Wars on MySpace.


We're so lame. 


But seriously... I miss him. And I won't have any free time til Thursday.


----------



## Cors (Feb 9, 2009)

I have to get my new jeans hemmed - all of them come with a ridiculous 35" inseam! The alteration prices here are terrible - £10 per pair! One of these days I am going to buy a sewing machine and force myself to learn how to do it. :/


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 9, 2009)

It's Monday morning, I'm exhausted and have to go into work. I really just want to spend the day sleeping.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 9, 2009)

So- I get up this morning at 5:30, get ready for work, leave the house by 6:15, get to work by 6:45. I get to my floor, check out the assignments, and it appears the nurse that I was supposed to work with today ended up swapping shifts with someone... so I had to turn around and go home.


Gotta love driving all the way downtown for nothing.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm annoyed with myself.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 9, 2009)

I feel like adman's pic there....got a promotion, it got taken back because someone showed off sexy pics of me that they happened to find after digging around online...not even naked..just sexy...and so my promotion and raise got taken away at work and i was told i would have a written warning. After that i took a personal vacation day...certainly didnt need to be crying at work all day long like i have here at home.

But i'll go in tomorrow and i'll be the drone i should be...and i wont go above and beyond and be "eager" like my top supervisor bitched about...i'll do the bare minimum, keep my head down, concentrate on school and let my job come in second unlike i was doing before now..letting the job come first...

If thats how they want it, that's how they'll get it. *sigh*


----------



## bexy (Feb 9, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I feel like adman's pic there....got a promotion, it got taken back because someone showed off sexy pics of me that they happened to find after digging around online...not even naked..just sexy...and so my promotion and raise got taken away at work and i was told i would have a written warning. After that i took a personal vacation day...certainly didnt need to be crying at work all day long like i have here at home.
> 
> But i'll go in tomorrow and i'll be the drone i should be...and i wont go above and beyond and be "eager" like my top supervisor bitched about...i'll do the bare minimum, keep my head down, concentrate on school and let my job come in second unlike i was doing before now..letting the job come first...
> 
> If thats how they want it, that's how they'll get it. *sigh*



WTF?!? Is this even legal? What were their reasons? Were you holding a sign across your boobs with the company name on?!? It's none of their business!! PLEASE don't let this drop, its ridiculous! And I very much doubt you are the only person there who has ever posted sexy pics online!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 9, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I feel like adman's pic there....got a promotion, it got taken back because someone showed off sexy pics of me that they happened to find after digging around online...not even naked..just sexy...and so my promotion and raise got taken away at work and i was told i would have a written warning. After that i took a personal vacation day...certainly didnt need to be crying at work all day long like i have here at home.
> 
> But i'll go in tomorrow and i'll be the drone i should be...and i wont go above and beyond and be "eager" like my top supervisor bitched about...i'll do the bare minimum, keep my head down, concentrate on school and let my job come in second unlike i was doing before now..letting the job come first...
> 
> If thats how they want it, that's how they'll get it. *sigh*



Is there a moral clause in your contract? If not..then I don't know how they can issue you a warning?...


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 9, 2009)

Turns out it's not a chest cold...I have asthma.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 9, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> Turns out it's not a chest cold...I have asthma.



Oh damn,that sucks-I'm asthmatic as well.


----------



## The Fez (Feb 9, 2009)

trying to find places to go/stay on my US trip coming up and failing


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 9, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> trying to find places to go/stay on my US trip coming up and failing



I'm sure there are plenty of people around here who would love to give suggestions... where are you *thinking* about going?

lol...start a thread.


----------



## The Fez (Feb 9, 2009)

heh yeah I totally should

well I've got an uncle in Boston so I'm gonna start there, then I'd just like to travel the country, maybe get a job for a couple months somewhere and see how I like it. Nothing's really concrete besides the Boston bit now.

I'll probably aim to hit vegas too, maybe to coincide with the bash


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 9, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> heh yeah I totally should
> 
> well I've got an uncle in Boston so I'm gonna start there, then I'd just like to travel the country, maybe get a job for a couple months somewhere and see how I like it. Nothing's really concrete besides the Boston bit now.
> 
> I'll probably aim to hit vegas too, maybe to coincide with the bash



lol Be sure to include WHEN you're coming in the thread that you ARE about to start


----------



## The Fez (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not even sure of that yet!!

Maybe I should put the thread on hold until my plans are a bit more concrete


----------



## Haunted (Feb 9, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> heh yeah I totally should
> 
> well I've got an uncle in Boston so I'm gonna start there, then I'd just like to travel the country, maybe get a job for a couple months somewhere and see how I like it. Nothing's really concrete besides the Boston bit now.
> 
> I'll probably aim to hit vegas too, maybe to coincide with the bash



i'm 45 minutes outside of Boston let me know when you'll be around, i'll show you around a bit, if the timing is right Kalicurves may be here with me. it would be cool grabbing a few Road soda's with a fellow Dimmer


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 9, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I'm not even sure of that yet!!
> 
> Maybe I should put the thread on hold until my plans are a bit more concrete



lol Perhaps you should. Keep us informed 




As for my annoyance... I'm looking for an SATB recording of _Blagoslovi, dushe moya, Ghospoda_ by Mikhail Mikhailovich Ippolitov-Ivanov, and I can only find Rachmaninov versions.


----------



## Haunted (Feb 9, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I feel like adman's pic there....got a promotion, it got taken back because someone showed off sexy pics of me that they happened to find after digging around online...not even naked..just sexy...and so my promotion and raise got taken away at work and i was told i would have a written warning. After that i took a personal vacation day...certainly didnt need to be crying at work all day long like i have here at home.
> 
> But i'll go in tomorrow and i'll be the drone i should be...and i wont go above and beyond and be "eager" like my top supervisor bitched about...i'll do the bare minimum, keep my head down, concentrate on school and let my job come in second unlike i was doing before now..letting the job come first...
> 
> If thats how they want it, that's how they'll get it. *sigh*



you should definitely contact the labor board, Your personal life is your business. not thiers if i remember correctly you work in a call center for a cable company or electric company. 

if it where pornographic content and you where a teacher of something like that then maybe i could see a problem. 

don't let this drop there is something not right about this whole thing. don't feel like the small fish making waves, you still have rights and your personnel life or past should not be brought into consideration for this.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 9, 2009)

People who make up stories for what seems to be no reason whatsoever. Seriously take up a hobby. I'll come up with a list for you.


----------



## Catkin (Feb 10, 2009)

Tonsillitis  second time in a month, and I'm fed up with it!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 10, 2009)

Next - on the new Fox reality show

When Halfwits Come Back

starring, Corky Feldman.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 10, 2009)

That i have only written 200 words of my 2000 word essay. They are all jibberish and i have run out of things to say because the subject is so boring i could cry!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 10, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Next - on the new Fox reality show
> 
> When Halfwits Come Back
> 
> starring, Corky Feldman.



bahaha - good times


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 10, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Next - on the new Fox reality show
> 
> When Halfwits Come Back
> 
> starring, Corky Feldman.



And hilarity ensues. 

Or - will it be drama? 

A watchful world waits... and, um... watches.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 10, 2009)

I am annoyed and really disapointed about someone I had a crush on. Last night he told me I should send my son to bordering school. He said he was joking. But I believe: Out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks. (Yup, its in the bible.) Now I want to punish him for it.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 10, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Next - on the new Fox reality show
> 
> When Halfwits Come Back
> 
> starring, Corky Feldman.





Wow....your jealousy knows no bounds. 

* hands you a leather coat and some scissors *


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 10, 2009)

Again, a multiple issue day...in no particular order:


Daughter's freeloading b/f quit his job after less than a month because "people talked about him"...which means he's back to mooching off her.
Because he's been mooching off her for the last year, to the tune of her not being able to make car and other payments, in the last 6 months wife has used over 2 months worth of our income to bail her out...when she makes more money than we do, and lives here expense free.
Wife is already back pedaling on her demand that daughter give us her tax refund to cover part of what she owes us.
Again (I've lost track of how many times this has happened in the last 6 months) we've found a house that would be perfect for us, and can not act on it because of money owed to us by a relative has not been paid.
I think I'm coming down with the creeping crud...upset stomach, weak, achy, stuffy head, headaches, feverish, light headed


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 10, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Next - on the new Fox reality show
> 
> When Halfwits Come Back
> 
> starring, Cor*k*y Feldman.




Isn't it Cor*E*y Feldman... ?








 just like bustin' your balls, BGB


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 10, 2009)

Zandoz said:


> Again, a multiple issue day...in no particular order:
> 
> 
> Daughter's freeloading b/f quit his job after less than a month because "people talked about him"...which means he's back to mooching off her.
> ...



Time to kick her free-loading ass out. She's an adult, right? Give her a wake-up call.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 10, 2009)

bexy said:


> WTF?!? Is this even legal? What were their reasons? Were you holding a sign across your boobs with the company name on?!? It's none of their business!! PLEASE don't let this drop, its ridiculous! And I very much doubt you are the only person there who has ever posted sexy pics online!





MisticalMisty said:


> Is there a moral clause in your contract? If not..then I don't know how they can issue you a warning?...





Haunted said:


> you should definitely contact the labor board, Your personal life is your business. not thiers if i remember correctly you work in a call center for a cable company or electric company.
> 
> if it where pornographic content and you where a teacher of something like that then maybe i could see a problem.
> 
> don't let this drop there is something not right about this whole thing. don't feel like the small fish making waves, you still have rights and your personnel life or past should not be brought into consideration for this.



They stated to me that because the pics were seen by a coworker and she shared them with other people on the floor it has damaged my credibility as a team lead and that they felt it was no longer appropriate to pursue me as a viable candidate for that position. The customer service manager (yes...haunted, im a rep in a gas utility company) stated that they could pursue that route with me again at a later date as long as i could prove that i could handle it by separating my work life and my personal life in the future, but when i had to go to HR for the written warning, they said that I would never again qualify for that position due to this. And if anyone has seen my myspace pics, knows there are no nipples or bare ass or anything showing, maybe just thighs and fat rolls. I think it was more an issue that i was fat and had sexy pictures rather than the fact they were sexy pictures. 

I might call and ask a lawyer about it, but I dont know how far it would get because I cant afford to be without this job, and to be able to study at work in between phone calls is something necessary for me. But maybe I'll make a couple calls just to see.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 10, 2009)

Zandoz said:


> Again, a multiple issue day...in no particular order:
> 
> 
> Daughter's freeloading b/f quit his job after less than a month because "people talked about him"...which means he's back to mooching off her.
> ...



That seriously sucks. I hope that your wife will put her foot down on getting that tax return. Your daughter needs to grow up a bit if she's making more money than you guys and taking your money. That's just wrong! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 10, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Time to kick her free-loading ass out. She's an adult, right? Give her a wake-up call.



Adult, and I functionally have no say in the matter...she has her mom wrapped and willing to do about anything to avoid an empty nest.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 10, 2009)

Took my first dose of Prednisone for my newly diagnosed asthma...and my blood sugars spiked to 241! No more Prednisone for me.


----------



## bexy (Feb 10, 2009)

Rowan said:


> They stated to me that because the pics were seen by a coworker and she shared them with other people on the floor it has damaged my credibility as a team lead and that they felt it was no longer appropriate to pursue me as a viable candidate for that position. The customer service manager (yes...haunted, im a rep in a gas utility company) stated that they could pursue that route with me again at a later date as long as i could prove that i could handle it by separating my work life and my personal life in the future, but when i had to go to HR for the written warning, they said that I would never again qualify for that position due to this. And if anyone has seen my myspace pics, knows there are no nipples or bare ass or anything showing, maybe just thighs and fat rolls. I think it was more an issue that i was fat and had sexy pictures rather than the fact they were sexy pictures.
> 
> I might call and ask a lawyer about it, but I dont know how far it would get because I cant afford to be without this job, and to be able to study at work in between phone calls is something necessary for me. But maybe I'll make a couple calls just to see.



But it wasn't you crossing the personal life/work life line, it was your fellow employee by showing the pics. I hope she got a warning. 
Ro-Ro I am so sorry this happened, it is truly, truly sucky


----------



## Rowan (Feb 10, 2009)

bexy said:


> But it wasn't you crossing the personal life/work life line, it was your fellow employee by showing the pics. I hope she got a warning.
> Ro-Ro I am so sorry this happened, it is truly, truly sucky



I expressed that I hoped she was spoken to as well as that was inappropriate for her to go showing my personal myspace to people, which caused all this in the first place. But they of course say they cannot discuss the particulars of another employee with me. But, as my mom said, maybe this is a blessing in disguise since i need to concentrate more on school than on this dead end job anyhow. Still sucks that they dangle this promotion and money in front of me then snatch it away


----------



## Haunted (Feb 10, 2009)

Rowan said:


> stated that they could pursue that route with me again at a later date as long as i could prove that i could handle it by separating my work life and my personal life in the future,



To bad arguing the fact that you did keep it separate that someone else brought all this up wouldn't help 

I'm sorry this happened i hope it all works out in the end. The whole thing stinks of Discrimination.


----------



## Donna (Feb 10, 2009)

It's not discrimination. People can and are reprimanded, denied promotions, censured, counseled and even fired for their off time, including online, activities if the employer deems it a disruption. And in an at-will employment state (which Florida is,) there is little recourse for an employee should they find themselves in this situation. If they are fired, at least the state will pay unemployment benefits without penalty as this type of situation does not constitute "firing for cause."

Is it fair to the person whose lost their promotion and/or job? Not in my opinion. 

But as an HR professional, studying for her PHR certification, I can tell you that it can happen. Unless HR at this call center is completely inept, they have done nothing illegal and have acted in accordance with the law. That is why they will not discuss any action or non-action to discipline a co-worker. that violates the privacy laws and most HR policies expressly forbid it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 10, 2009)

Zandoz said:


> Adult, and I functionally have no say in the matter...she has her mom wrapped and willing to do about anything to avoid an empty nest.




I don't understand why you don't have a say. Is it not your home?



She would find her stuff ON THE LAWN!


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 10, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't understand why you don't have a say. Is it not your home?
> 
> 
> 
> She would find her stuff ON THE LAWN!



Because I may as well be talking to the brick wall, when it's not what is wanted to be heard. 

Technically, not my daughter (she's my step daughter), and because of my health issues and other reasons, the house nor anything else, is in my name...minimal hassles when the inevitable comes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 10, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> Took my first dose of Prednisone for my newly diagnosed asthma...and my blood sugars spiked to 241! No more Prednisone for me.




My ex-husband is asthmatic and diabetic....he's stuck taking prednisone when he is sick...no way around it.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure all of the album artwork on my iPod has vanished.




I dunno how that really happened.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 11, 2009)

Zandoz said:


> Because I may as well be talking to the brick wall, when it's not what is wanted to be heard.
> 
> Technically, not my daughter (she's my step daughter), and because of my health issues and other reasons, the house nor anything else, is in my name...minimal hassles when the inevitable comes.



Are you leary of speaking up because the house is in her name?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 11, 2009)

I Want To Get The Hell out of this house. But I Have no Money. And Nobody To Take Me Anywhere.


.....Damnit I can't wait until march. X____O [For my Birthday, I get to go to a town 45 minutes away. To spend 10 dollars at walmart, and 25 either in the mall, or at avenue. <3]


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2009)

sexism wrapped up in smug, so called funny... crap...I am not amused and not fooled


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 11, 2009)

My ipod dying mid song when I really need to listen to some music :doh::doh:


----------



## adz (Feb 11, 2009)

My Driving test being cancelled due to bad weather! aaarggh!


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 11, 2009)

Commercials for jewelry (or whatever else) around Valentines Day. Can't a guy just buy his lady some diamonds just to be nice?? Why do they always make men look like jerks-that they're only giving a nice gift to make up for doing something stupid, and that giving diamonds as a gift is going to just make the silly woman giggle and everything is OK again?? :doh:


----------



## bexy (Feb 11, 2009)

My best friend, the girl I call my sister is in an abusive relationship. It came to blows this morning yet again when he threw food all round the house and told her to clean it up. 
He also called her fat and said she had bingo wings. 
She is anorexic and bulimic and weighs about 120lbs, he said this purely to hurt her. 
He even tries to get their 3 year old to call her names. 
She says it is over, but is going to be left with nothing, no money except the limited amount of benefits she receives, as she lives off his wage. He has already said he won't give any money for his son, and as he works for himself with a dodgy accountant I'm not even sure what she could do to get money off him. I am fearful she will take him back yet again because of this. I don't know what to do and I am 200 miles away across the Irish Sea and I feel totall useless. Can't stop crying, I just want to hug her and my nephew.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 11, 2009)

I used taxcut free online to file my tax return, paid the $44 filing fee...then i got two more w2's in the mail i didnt remember, which will increase my return from the nice amount it is already another 1000 bucks. So now im going to have to go into the hr block office, have them file an amendment for me, which will cost even more money, and i'll have to mail it all off for federal and massachusetts! :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Suze (Feb 11, 2009)

i feel stupid in my knitted boots. everyone thinks i wear socks.

but they're the only winter boots i have.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 11, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> lol Perhaps you should. Keep us informed
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ye Gads, I hate it when that happens!!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 11, 2009)

mimosa said:


> I am annoyed and really disapointed about someone I had a crush on. Last night he told me I should send my son to bordering school. He said he was joking. But I believe: Out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks. (Yup, its in the bible.) Now I want to punish him for it.



wow! punish?? Id never speak to him again. How awful of him, to say that about your baby, grrrrrr.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 11, 2009)

bexy said:


> My best friend, the girl I call my sister is in an abusive relationship. It came to blows this morning yet again when he threw food all round the house and told her to clean it up.
> He also called her fat and said she had bingo wings.
> She is anorexic and bulimic and weighs about 120lbs, he said this purely to hurt her.
> He even tries to get their 3 year old to call her names.
> She says it is over, but is going to be left with nothing, no money except the limited amount of benefits she receives, as she lives off his wage. He has already said he won't give any money for his son, and as he works for himself with a dodgy accountant I'm not even sure what she could do to get money off him. I am fearful she will take him back yet again because of this. I don't know what to do and I am 200 miles away across the Irish Sea and I feel totall useless. Can't stop crying, I just want to hug her and my nephew.


If she is determined she wants to leave but is afraid to do so because of finacial reasons there are lots of things she can do. First there are many hostels and social workers for women who are being abused (emotionally as well as physically). You will be able to look up numbers for these services depending on where she lives. Even if he does work for himself and has a dodgy accountant, her socialworker will help to get money from him, whats more she can threaten him with tax evasion is he is being dodgy about his finances. I know a few single mums and while its not easy for them, they get by. It might be that even despite his abuse she is frightened to move on for reasons other than financial ones..
So sorry to hear about your friend bexy. I know how horrible it is to know your friend is being hurt by someone when there is little you can do about it except wait for them to get away. At the end of the day it is her decision and when she makes it, you can be there for her to help. Tell her to move to Belfast!!?? If she is fleeing abuse, has a kid and needs to be near a support network, she will get housed fairly easily.. You have to tell her to go through the relivant 'domestic abuse' charities/sectors though.

xx


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 11, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Are you leary of speaking up because the house is in her name?



No...it's just a waste of breath to try. Been there, done that, got the eye-roll fest.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 11, 2009)

Zandoz said:


> No...it's just a waste of breath to try. Been there, done that, got the eye-roll fest.




I just can't imagine living so unhappily ALL THE TIME. Or being with someone that blatantly pushes my feelings aside. I wouldn't stand for it. But then again, i'm not much of a pushover.

You need to go hunt for some happiness, man...life's too short for wallowing.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 11, 2009)

Eyerolling? from (or to!) a spouse/partner during a legitimate discussion? 

Oh _hell_ no. How disrespectful!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2009)

Not every family with many children are cesspools of neglect. Having 1-3 kids does not automatically mean the kids are getting _so_ much more ' quality ' time with their parents. I see families where the mom and dad live deceptive lives with one another ( no matter the size of the family ), that of COURSE could not affect little Bobby and Susie. How about people shut the fuck up and entertain the thought that it depends on the family....big or small. Oh, and don't be so fucking stupid to use extreme examples to support ugliness. Some smart is anything but that.


----------



## bexy (Feb 11, 2009)

mergirl said:


> If she is determined she wants to leave but is afraid to do so because of finacial reasons there are lots of things she can do. First there are many hostels and social workers for women who are being abused (emotionally as well as physically). You will be able to look up numbers for these services depending on where she lives. Even if he does work for himself and has a dodgy accountant, her socialworker will help to get money from him, whats more she can threaten him with tax evasion is he is being dodgy about his finances. I know a few single mums and while its not easy for them, they get by. It might be that even despite his abuse she is frightened to move on for reasons other than financial ones..
> So sorry to hear about your friend bexy. I know how horrible it is to know your friend is being hurt by someone when there is little you can do about it except wait for them to get away. At the end of the day it is her decision and when she makes it, you can be there for her to help. Tell her to move to Belfast!!?? If she is fleeing abuse, has a kid and needs to be near a support network, she will get housed fairly easily.. You have to tell her to go through the relivant 'domestic abuse' charities/sectors though.
> 
> xx



Thanks Mer. Its a really horrible situation they are in. He has been physically violent in the past but she said that didn't hurt as much as him saying she was fat. She really struggles with her bulimia and it was the worst thing he could do.
He has packed his things and left, the house is in her name you see and she doesn't want to leave it. Its a council house close to her mum and her son's nursery. I want her to move here so so much though 
He owes her mum thousands of pounds and has said he will keep paying it as long as he can see his son once a week, but I don't see this lasting as a verbal contract. And part of the reason she stayed with him so long was because of this money he owes her mum. 
I want her to contact Refuge or the likes, even just for advice, but she's one of those people that thinks charities like that are for other people, not her, that her situation isn't bad enough or something. 
I just dunno. George and I are paying for her and her son to come here for a week in March to give them a wee break so when I'm with her face to face it may be easier to talk to her. I just hope in the mean time that this really is *it* and she doesn't allow him back in.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 11, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Eyerolling? from (or to!) a spouse/partner during a legitimate discussion?
> 
> Oh _hell_ no. How disrespectful!



I'm guilty of that.  
Don't do it often but every now and then one will sneak out, and I feel like crap immediately after doing it.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 11, 2009)

bexy said:


> Thanks Mer. Its a really horrible situation they are in. He has been physically violent in the past but she said that didn't hurt as much as him saying she was fat. She really struggles with her bulimia and it was the worst thing he could do.
> He has packed his things and left, the house is in her name you see and she doesn't want to leave it. Its a council house close to her mum and her son's nursery. I want her to move here so so much though
> He owes her mum thousands of pounds and has said he will keep paying it as long as he can see his son once a week, but I don't see this lasting as a verbal contract. And part of the reason she stayed with him so long was because of this money he owes her mum.
> I want her to contact Refuge or the likes, even just for advice, but she's one of those people that thinks charities like that are for other people, not her, that her situation isn't bad enough or something.
> I just dunno. George and I are paying for her and her son to come here for a week in March to give them a wee break so when I'm with her face to face it may be easier to talk to her. I just hope in the mean time that this really is *it* and she doesn't allow him back in.


hmm.. Its unfortunate that abusers always know exactly the things to say to hurt people the most. She certainly more than qualifies for advice from something like refuge, its a shame she doesnt see that. She can also look into council flat swapping also councils will put you in a different flat in a different location if thier is a threat of harm to yourself or child. I realise she might not want to leave where her mum lives though it might be an idea, just until she feels mentally recovered enough to deal with the rest. I think its a great idea that shes comming over to see you guys. I guess all you can do is be there for her, reasure her that she can not only live without him but flourish and convince her that charities such as 'refuge' ARE for women in her situation.
good luck. Hope your friend finds the strength to be away from harm.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 11, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Not every family with many children are cesspools of neglect. Having 1-3 kids does not automatically mean the kids are getting _so_ much more ' quality ' time with their parents. I see families where the mom and dad live deceptive lives with one another ( no matter the size of the family ), that of COURSE could not affect little Bobby and Susie. How about people shut the fuck up and entertain the thought that it depends on the family....big or small. Oh, and don't be so fucking stupid to use extreme examples to support ugliness. Some smart is anything but that.




I think most people are aware of this and anyone that 'knows' you a bit knows that you come from a large family. BIG difference. HUGE difference with this Octuplet thing. Your parents (from what you've said) worked hard and were great parents. Don't think anyone's lumping that crazy-ass women in with them. Big fams were the normal a few decades back.  My Mom comes from a family of six, my great Uncle a family of 8 and i'm from a family of 5 myself. 14 babies with no spouse, no job, no nothing. NOT remotely the same.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I think most people are aware of this and anyone that 'knows' you a bit knows that you come from a large family. BIG difference. HUGE difference with this Octuplet thing. Your parents (from what you've said) worked hard and were great parents. Don't think anyone's lumping that crazy-ass women in with them. Big fams were the normal a few decades back.  My Mom comes from a family of six, my great Uncle a family of 8 and i'm from a family of 5 myself. 14 babies with no spouse, no job, no nothing. NOT remotely the same.



Yeah...that's why I said something about EXTREME examples. Lots of times, extreme examples simply give assholes a stage to let loose with ugliness that seems to wander far from the example at hand. Fact of the matter is...there IS sneering when it comes to _any_ big family. There is always going to be that raised eyebrow from SOME people...fact. That is why some people trot out the sneering crap about ' schedules ' to pay attention to kids...etc.. There are those who say that those who place their kids in daycare are not very good parents. They hear how time at night is not exactly superior attention. They hear how other people are raising their children. They will hear ( even in this day and age ) that they should just get smaller houses...less toys... fewer vacations etc.. I have always hated parents being judged like that...no matter the size of the family.

I have already stated that this octoplet story is a tragic one. The mother, due to whatever demons reside in her, has dragged down with her....so many innocent lives. I just do not go to all of the same places as some, and not just because of my personal story. It's kind of like how so many view fat people. We are noticeable. It is easier to feel smug and superior, and do the tsk tsking, simply by the superficial of what is seen, and what prejuduce we want to attach to people we do not know. Spotlights can be placed on a whoooooooole lotta small families. Once a person whips out that broad brush...lots of families get painted. No amount of " oh, but not you " will change that. Yeah, it does piss me off. It just brings out things that are never discussed with the kind of awareness needed.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 11, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Yeah...that's why I said something about EXTREME examples. Lots of times, extreme examples simply give assholes a stage to let loose with ugliness that seems to wander far from the example at hand. Fact of the matter is...there IS sneering when it comes to _any_ big family. There is always going to be that raised eyebrow from SOME people...fact. That is why some people trot out the sneering crap about ' schedules ' to pay attention to kids...etc.. There are those who say that those who place their kids in daycare are not very good parents. They hear how time at night is not exactly superior attention. They hear how other people are raising their children. They will hear ( even in this day and age ) that they should just get smaller houses...less toys... fewer vacations etc.. I have always hated parents being judged like that...no matter the size of the family.
> 
> I have already stated that this octoplet story is a tragic one. The mother, due to whatever demons reside in her, has dragged down with her....so many innocent lives. I just do not go to all of the same places as some, and not just because of my personal story. It's kind of like how so many view fat people. We are noticeable. It is easier to feel smug and superior, and do the tsk tsking, simply by the superficial of what is seen, and what prejuduce we want to attach to people we do not know. Spotlights can be placed on a whoooooooole lotta small families. Once a person whips out that broad brush...lots of families get painted. No amount of " oh, but not you " will change that. Yeah, it does piss me off. It just brings out things that are never discussed with the kind of awareness needed.




True. She's bat-shit crazy though so it makes it all the more heartbreaking knowing she's going to attempt 'parent' all these children. I can't see it happening with very much success. As we all know, raising kids with TWO parents it rough, but a single Mom with 14? I shudder at the thought of it. But I do hope they're all taken care of somehow, for sure.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Cors said:


> My bones and joints hurt so much more in the cold.




Me too but heat gives me headaches, I'm pretty much fucked any way you slice it.

I'm annoyed by Octo mom. She should die in a fire.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> True. She's bat-shit crazy though so it makes it all the more heartbreaking knowing she's going to attempt 'parent' all these children. I can't see it happening with very much success. As we all know, raising kids with TWO parents it rough, but a single Mom with 14? I shudder at the thought of it. But I do hope they're all taken care of somehow, for sure.



Hell yeah...I am alomst not even thinking about her anymore.....those babes....


----------



## Sugar (Feb 11, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Me too but heat gives me headaches, I'm pretty much fucked any way you slice it.
> 
> I'm annoyed by Octo mom. She should die in a fire.



Wow, die in a fire? I certainly hope others who may not agree with you on your personal choices would offer more compassion than you offered.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Wow, die in a fire? I certainly hope others who may not agree with you on your personal choices would offer more compassion than you offered.



She chose to ruin 14 lives, so I don't see why I should offer compassion for her one.

I'd also like to add that it's a goddamn shame people undeserving like her and my sister are blessed with more children than they can handle, and a good parent, like my sister in law can't even have one.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> She chose to ruin 14 lives, so I don't see why I should offer compassion for her one.





Because, if you asked her ' older ' 6 children, they would probably not want their mom to die in a fire.

How about we have them watch. That would be a good lesson, and a warning to not follow in her footsteps.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Because, if you asked her ' older ' 6 children, they would probably not want their mom to die in a fire.
> 
> How about we have them watch. That would be a good lesson, and a warning to not follow in her footsteps.



Sure, let's bring some marshmallows, graham crackers, and chocolate for s'mores.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 11, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Sure, let's bring some marshmallows, graham crackers, and chocolate for s'mores.



So distasteful and gross. I can't even be snarky about it. Thankfully I don't know you IRL.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Lucky said:


> So distasteful and gross. I can't even be snarky about it. Thankfully I don't know you IRL.




I know many people who would say your thankfully is a "it's a shame that". I'm sure you're oh-so-perfect up there on your high horse.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Sure, let's bring some marshmallows, graham crackers, and chocolate for s'mores.



Roll them all you want...just don't act like you care at all about those ' ruined ' lives. That someone in your family can't have a kid, does not mean kids who are here should have even MORE ugliness heaped on them. FFS.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Roll them all you want...just don't act like you care at all about those ' ruined ' lives. That someone in your family can't have a kid, does not mean kids who are here should have even MORE ugliness heaped on them. FFS.



Living without a biological mother isn't always an ugly thing. My mother killed herself when I was 15, and I'm glad. She tried to kill me so pardon me if I don't cry.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 11, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I know many people who would say your thankfully is a "it's a shame that". I'm sure you're oh-so-perfect up there on your high horse.



I fully admit I'm mean and snarky and rude often. I do however draw the line at wishing death on a mother who I don't even know, but clearly has poor decision making skills and probably needs some mental health care. 

I surely hope that you are given kindness in your life where you've not given it to others. With that I'll put you on ignore so we can stop taking over a thread that isn't meant for this topic.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Living without a biological mother isn't always an ugly thing. My mother killed herself when I was 15, and I'm glad. She tried to kill me so pardon me if I don't cry.



YOU are glad. How about letting these kids get a few years under their belt so they can decide how they feel about their mom, who is not your mom. You do realize not all situations turn out the same...yes?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I fully admit I'm mean and snarky and rude often. I do however draw the line at wishing death on a mother who I don't even know, but clearly has poor decision making skills and probably needs some mental health care.
> 
> I surely hope that you are given kindness in your life where you've not given it to others. With that I'll put you on ignore so we can stop taking over a thread that isn't meant for this topic.





How dare you insinuate I've not given kindness to others based on a snarky comment I made in a thread on THE INTERNET. You appall me.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm being lied to from two of my "best" friends... and when I confront one of them, he's like, "This is why we didn't tell you- because you'd go batshit." And when I try to explain to him that the only reason I'm "going batshit" now is because I was lied to- not because of WHAT the whole lie was about.


I'm so ready to just pick up and move to Israel or Boston or something... just start over with a new batch of friends.


----------



## Haunted (Feb 12, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I'm being lied to from two of my "best" friends... and when I confront one of them, he's like, "This is why we didn't tell you- because you'd go batshit." And when I try to explain to him that the only reason I'm "going batshit" now is because I was lied to- not because of WHAT the whole lie was about.
> 
> 
> I'm so ready to just pick up and move to Israel or Boston or something... just start over with a new batch of friends.



Come to Boston! We have Beans and Tea oh and red sox (hell somebody stop me)


----------



## Mathias (Feb 12, 2009)

My roommate just up and left a week ago. I don't really talk to the other two guys I stay with too often, so I'm kinda bored here. I hope he comes back soon.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 12, 2009)

I Am annoyed at how much press coverage the baby-hoarder got.
And That Whole Situation.

Not Pissed Off.
Merely, Annoyed. 



....I'm also annoyed at the fact I have an earache that is throbbing right now like a S.O.B.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 12, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Am annoyed at how much press coverage the baby-hoarder got.
> And That Whole Situation.
> 
> Not Pissed Off.
> ...


I have to take my dog out and it is pissing down with rain..  even she hates that. She normally goes out between 9am and 10am and its 12.30 now.. she is sleeping but i know if i move she will remember she needs the toilet and want to go. Wish she shat in a box like my cat.. no actually..thats maby something i wouldnt like to clean out!!
hmm anyway..soon i shall be walking about in the wind and rain picking up shit. Fab!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm so flipping tired. Alex quit sleeping through the night for the last month and i haven't gotten a solid night sleep. I need a nap and he's awake right now kicking away.


----------



## Wantabelly (Feb 12, 2009)

Wannabe wannabes.... what's wrong with being yourself??


----------



## Suze (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm annoyed that my vacation plans are put on hold until easter. 
It's freezing here, i need this vacation now aarrgh

*:-(*


----------



## Amatrix (Feb 12, 2009)

Yet another mini vacation for me will be ending here, on Saturday.

I love coming to see my boyfriend and his friends. I will even miss his odd family.

I was so angry the other day, cleaning his pillowcases, and I was so angry at him for always making plans with out asking me, and staying up much to late playing silly video games...
Then I realized.

MY GOD I AM GETTING OLD.
I do not want to be his mother, or exes...


I know soon I will also be making a very important choice, and I don't really want to make the choice. I would rather wait until the last minuet and ignore it, until someone makes me choose so I can blame them and choose the other out come.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 12, 2009)

Haunted said:


> Come to Boston! We have Beans and Tea oh and red sox (hell somebody stop me)



And fresh seafood.....Oh how I miss the lobsters...*sigh*


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Feb 12, 2009)

I got the stomach bug that's been going around, so I'm cold as all hell, dehydrated cause I can't keep anything in my body, and I don't want to eat anything, maybe for a week.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 12, 2009)

I can't go workout tonight like I'd originally planned.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 12, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> Wannabe wannabes.... what's wrong with being yourself??



What's wrong with wanting to be a wannabe?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 12, 2009)

> pay rent to live inside your ass



Dood.... 

:blink:

YOU'RE CREEPY.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG- why the fuck does _everyone_ call me fuckin' STEPHANIE?!?!

It's like the most common name people mistakenly call me.

Especially at work... where I wear a freakin name tag.

What the fuck is the deal?


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 12, 2009)

> pay rent to live inside your ass





SamanthaNY said:


> Dood....
> 
> :blink:
> 
> YOU'RE CREEPY.



Housing crunch, things getting tough all around.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 12, 2009)

I am annoyed that when people sing "Take Me Out to the Ballgame" they say "Cracker Jack*s*" instead of "Cracker Jack." It's not plural.

Also, when people use "pled" instead of "pleaded" to describe the past tense of "plead." Very annoying.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 12, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Also, when people use "pled" instead of "pleaded" to describe the past tense of "plead." Very annoying.



"Pled" is past tense of "plea."


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Also, when people use "pled" instead of "pleaded" to describe the past tense of "plead." Very annoying.



http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/pled


Also, one thing that's really pissing me off is cleaning up dog shit.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 13, 2009)

I really do kinda make myself sick sometimes...*grumps*


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 13, 2009)

So my friend had sinus surgery on Wednesday. Me- being the big ol' pushover that I am, agreed to help her out this week. This included driving her and her cat to a vet's appointment for this afternoon. The appointment was scheduled for 3:30 so around 2:30 I texted her to confirm the appointment. I get a text back- "Oh- I forgot to tell you. I canceled the appointment."

Normally, that would be all well and good, but I had rearranged my work schedule to help her out. If she had told me this yesterday or even earlier this morning, I could have picked up an extra shift at work.

I'm tired of bending over backwards for her.

Oh, and did I mention that this is one of the two friends who have been lying to me?

Yeah. I'm way too nice.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 14, 2009)

The 3 wrong number calls I got at 4:30am. Seriously, if you're going to call someone that early make sure you are dialing correctly. If you are too drunk to hit the right buttons, it probably means you are too drunk to be calling someone...


----------



## mossystate (Feb 14, 2009)

Some woman on Etsy makes ' pacifier clips '. She has strands of small crystals and other beads attached to a pacifier, and the other end has a clip to connect with the kids clothing. Smart fucking idea. Whatta moron.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 14, 2009)

People that air their dirty laundry via Facebook status


----------



## Rowan (Feb 14, 2009)

I fucking hate valentines day....i really do...*sigh*


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 14, 2009)

my husband is on call at the hospital this weekend and he has been called back twice now. I got to see him a whopping 2 hours today! That jsut sucks. We're supposed to be spring cleaning to get the house "mom" ready for her visit next week.


----------



## Cors (Feb 14, 2009)

The dress I planned to wear for Valentine's didn't come in time. Oh well, I had a great, chilled out day with lots of yummy food anyway.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 14, 2009)

Grouchy people who hate valentine's day.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 14, 2009)

People who think you're serious when you're joking! LOL. Sarah, I was just kidding around. You had just come into chat, and hadn't seen what we were talking about, so I apologize if you took me seriously (Pssst...the "lol" indicates I'm joking ). I love Valentine's Day, and always have, but it does make you feel lonelier when you're single. I don't begrudge you or anyone else Valentine's Day happiness - I've been there, and I know how marvelous it is, and I'm so glad there are so many people in the world fortunate enough to be able to celebrate it with the person they love.  So, to summarize:

1) It's a great day to celebrate with people you love;
2) It does suck when you're alone, but that doesn't mean I'm not genuinely happy for my friends who aren't (I am! I love love - I'm like the world's most disgustingly gushy romantic.)
3) Come back to chat, plz.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 14, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Grouchy people who hate valentine's day.



oh well...sorry you dont like us...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 14, 2009)

people who bitch about others not liking v-day. 80% of the population doesn't like V-day.


----------



## mybluice (Feb 14, 2009)

ass kissers.....just saying


----------



## Sugar (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry you guys are having to live through a day you don't like. FTR I liked V day when I was single too. I just love love regardless of my status. 

I hope you both find some bright spot today.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm really kinda indifferent about the day. I've only had a boyfriend once on Valentines day..it does make me sad when so many people feel more lonely today.

I just think everyone has a right to feel good/bad or indifferent about this day.


----------



## jamie (Feb 14, 2009)

I love that I got some pain meds for my back...I hate that I must be allergic to them or something because I am itching 24-7 and can't stop scratching long enough to sleep.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 15, 2009)

I just wanna find that stupid son of a bitch that started the bomb scare at my school on Friday so I can kick his ass to kingdom come and back!


----------



## QueenB (Feb 15, 2009)

i just feel sort of depressed today. and not because it's valentine's day.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

jamie said:


> I love that I got some pain meds for my back...I hate that I must be allergic to them or something because I am itching 24-7 and can't stop scratching long enough to sleep.



Narcotics do make you itch... it is a side effect of the medication and not an allergic reaction... That is, if your pain medicine is a narcotic.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 15, 2009)

The elevator in my dorm broke again and this time it's unsure if it'll be fixed by the time I go back on Sunday. One public safety officer walked me downstairs and the other had to carry my wheelchair down. This is ridiculous...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 15, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> The elevator in my dorm broke again and this time it's unsure if it'll be fixed by the time I go back on Sunday. One public safety officer walked me downstairs and the other had to carry my wheelchair down. This is ridiculous...



That sucks Matt, I'm sorry.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 15, 2009)

With all the work drama that ive been having and my mom having an emotional melt down and having a rough time of things, I let my school work slip and because of that I misunderstood a couple of assignments and so got really low grades, which is really upsetting to me considering how much it is costing me to go to school and I really really want to do well


----------



## Mathias (Feb 16, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> That sucks Matt, I'm sorry.



I spoke to them, and was told that as for 4PM the elevator was fixed.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 16, 2009)

Myself.
I am Argueing With Myself.
And My Phobia's are Winning.
DAMN ME!


----------



## Suze (Feb 16, 2009)

i have to clean ALL my clothes including bed sheets and probably curtains too since i forgot i had a pizza in the oven this weekend.


but i'm ridonkolously high on sugar right now so i think i'll be alright.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 16, 2009)

My knee is annoying me .... its all messed up and hurts like crazy >.<!

Ahhs wells~


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 16, 2009)

Every year for the past several years, my mom has won these amazing trips through work. These trips have been for 2 people to incredible resorts with really cool activities.

The first year, she went to Hawaii... and brought my crazy fuck up of a sister. Her reasoning: I was in school and my sister "would never have the opportunity" to go. I was fuckin pissed.

The second year, she won a cruise and took my dad. I can understand that completely.

The third year, it was a trip to Mexico. She brought her best friend. I can understand that too... but only because it was during my final semester of nursing school, so I couldn't just take off.

This year- it was back to Hawaii... and she was gonna bring _me _this time!! According to her, it was 99.99% for sure that she had won it, so I had rearranged my work schedule in March so that I could go on this phenomenal trip.

Then, during dinner on Saturday, I had made a comment about how the trip coincided perfectly with the end of my internship program. My mom kinda looked at my dad and was like, "We're not going. I didn't win the trip." I dunno what even happened that made the 99.99% certainty drop to 0%.

When was she gonna tell me? The day before we were supposed to leave?!

I'm just tired of getting screwed over. Maybe I should just take that time I set aside from work in March and just go on a trip by myself.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Feb 16, 2009)

My freakin' pot-head neighbors keep burning really really STRONG incense to cover that pot skunky smell, and it's making my face all tingly with allergy. It wreaks so badly in the hall I have to put my sleeve over my mouth and nose as I walk to my door. I hate that numb tingly feeling. UGH! Stupid POTHEADS!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 16, 2009)

Those people who befriend you for some reason...and then pretend. I hate that. Go play your games somewhere else.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 16, 2009)

the word 'intelligibility'. If it were a person, I'd kidney punch that bitch.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 16, 2009)

People who put lip gloss on with a paint roller. I know it tastes good but show some restraint! :eat2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 17, 2009)

My Galpal who is being a total C U Next Tuesday, to my guyfriend who is living with her and her mom out of desperation. 


UGH. FUCKING UGH. 

I Play Marraige Counseler, I have been, To these two, Since the 8th grade, and THEIR NOT EVEN DATING MOST OF THE TIME I HAVE TO PLAY IT. 


...ugh!


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 17, 2009)

Spam Email. 

Spam Email that asks me if I would like a Penis Enlargement.....


----------



## mergirl (Feb 17, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> the word 'intelligibility'. If it were a person, I'd kidney punch that bitch.


agh right! and 'conversate'..i would kick in the cnut!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 17, 2009)

What's annoying me at the moment is piles and piles of snow! (Actually just the fact that I have to shovel ourselves out of it is what annoys me the most...)


----------



## Mathias (Feb 17, 2009)

The elevator broke again- I was actually on it this time. I had class soon so I was on my way up to my room to get my bag. I get on the elevator and it goes to my floor and stops. I figure it was going to open, but it didn't for around 30 seconds. I was scared shitless. I almost dialed 911 but it began to go to the lower level and opened. I called my schools security and it was restored. They even rode it twice before I'd gotten on it again, and when I did, they rode up with me then. 

Just... :doh:


----------



## AnotherJessica (Feb 17, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> The elevator broke again- I was actually on it this time. I had class soon so I was on my way up to my room to get my bag. I get on the elevator and it goes to my floor and stops. I figure it was going to open, but it didn't for around 30 seconds. I was scared shitless. I almost dialed 911 but it began to go to the lower level and opened. I called my schools security and it was restored. They even rode it twice before I'd gotten on it again, and when I did, they rode up with me then.
> 
> Just... :doh:



Ohhh wow, now that is scary. 

It really annoys me when I'm clearly on the phone yet people still talk to me, even when I say "I'm on the phone". Although, I would rather deal with that than a broken elevator all of the time.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 17, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> the word 'intelligibility'. If it were a person, I'd kidney punch that bitch.



Is that even a word? It sounds like more stupid and annoying "office-speak." I _hate_ office-speak.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 17, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> The elevator broke again- I was actually on it this time. I had class soon so I was on my way up to my room to get my bag. I get on the elevator and it goes to my floor and stops. I figure it was going to open, but it didn't for around 30 seconds. I was scared shitless. I almost dialed 911 but it began to go to the lower level and opened. I called my schools security and it was restored. They even rode it twice before I'd gotten on it again, and when I did, they rode up with me then.
> 
> Just... :doh:




And there is no option to move you to a different floor? You'd think they'd find a better way. Simple consideration.


----------



## Tania (Feb 18, 2009)

This isn't brand-new news (I heard it last week), but Norwegian Cruise Lines has put the legendary SS United States up for sale. 

It's very likely that the highest bidder will be one of the Alang Beach scrappers.

I cried hard enough when the SS France/Norway/Blue Lady got hers at Alang last year. But now the Big U? Wah. 

http://www.planphilly.com/node/8106


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2009)

Getting phone calls at very inconvenient times. Usually it doesn't bother me... but lately it just seems to keep happening.


----------



## jaxjaguar (Feb 18, 2009)

I gotta go with all the insurance and financial service companies calling me everyday to see if I am interested in a career change, oh and by the way work for 100% commission. No thanks pal.

Ever since I was laid off, these vultures have been bothering me. Naturally, the phone is barely ringing with honest job offers that fit my background because the market is overcrowded thanks to our fine folks on Wall St. and the house of cards that was the mortgage industry. A couple years ago, I could get 4-5 callbacks for every 10 resumes I sent out. Now, about 1 call per 40 if my math is correct. Yeah, thats what is bothering me.


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 18, 2009)

i dont drink and i hate when people try to make me drink with them...i dont want to drink! lol get over it


----------



## Mathias (Feb 18, 2009)

Lucky said:


> And there is no option to move you to a different floor? You'd think they'd find a better way. Simple consideration.



They can't do that until next semester.


----------



## enxtc (Feb 18, 2009)

For me, it is not knowing if the man I love, will tell me, if we have a future together or not. I wish he would just give me a yes or no, to me, it can't be that hard. While, I am venting, also, I wish that he would listen to what I have to say, when it comes to things other than sex and take responsibility for he actions, instead of putting all of the blame on me.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 18, 2009)

That I might have to stay out of work again on account of this damn bronchitis.

What's worse is that I actually have to go there to get my medication refilled.


----------



## bexy (Feb 18, 2009)

Some stupid woman on ebay wants a refund on a skirt I sold her. Her reason? The skirt is a UK size 26. She thought it was 26 inches ie a UK size 8. 
Despite the fact that it clearly says plus size in my listing and all my other items are plus size....
When I pointed this out to her she replied "I didn't even know clothes this big existed, a size 26 indeed..."

What the hell did she think fat girls wore?!?!? 

AND stupid ebay doesn't let sellers leave negative feedback anymore so she can leave me bad feedback and I can't retalliate. ARGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 18, 2009)

Loud neighbors, thankfully we're moving in a month.
I've had enough of the apartment life for the rest of my little life.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2009)

bexy said:


> Some stupid woman on ebay wants a refund on a skirt I sold her. Her reason? The skirt is a UK size 26. She thought it was 26 inches ie a UK size 8.
> Despite the fact that it clearly says plus size in my listing and all my other items are plus size....
> When I pointed this out to her she replied "I didn't even know clothes this big existed, a size 26 indeed..."
> 
> ...



Wow... Kinda insensitive of that person (not to mention ignorant). I'm not into E-Bay, but I don't see why you can't leave negative feedback on buyers. I would think those are the people that cause the problems, not the sellers.

Has anyone else noticed a slight... deterioration... in the moral code with online Auction/Peer-to-Peer Selling websites? I won't go into my big long story with Half.com (actually, it's my girlfriend's story, but I was ticked too). I just think there are too many people out there working to "beat the system" now. There are honest buyers and sellers, of course, but I think that number keeps dwindling with the amount of people who scam them.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm annoyed that I don't know how to have a healthy, grown up argument.


----------



## Cors (Feb 18, 2009)

bexy said:


> Some stupid woman on ebay wants a refund on a skirt I sold her. Her reason? The skirt is a UK size 26. She thought it was 26 inches ie a UK size 8.
> Despite the fact that it clearly says plus size in my listing and all my other items are plus size....
> When I pointed this out to her she replied "I didn't even know clothes this big existed, a size 26 indeed..."
> 
> ...



What a rude buyer! Don't give in! She can file an Item Significantly Not As Described claim with Paypal, but she will most likely lose as long as your listing is clear! If she leaves negative feedback, you can also get eBay to remove it and they usually will!



goofy girl said:


> I'm annoyed that I don't know how to have a healthy, grown up argument.



I don't either. :/


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 18, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I'm annoyed that I don't know how to have a healthy, grown up argument.



Me either. I throw tantrums like a two year old when I fight.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 18, 2009)

Worse than the usual 24/7 depression


----------



## Wantabelly (Feb 18, 2009)

The pressure in my ears for the past week has been really messed up and i spend most my time trying to pop them


----------



## bexy (Feb 18, 2009)

Cors said:


> What a rude buyer! Don't give in! She can file an Item Significantly Not As Described claim with Paypal, but she will most likely lose as long as your listing is clear! If she leaves negative feedback, you can also get eBay to remove it and they usually will!



Hmm didn't know this, so far I have just offered her a refund of the selling price with no postage costs getting refunded, to which she responded that she wanted her postage back as she was "misled." No reply as yet so will see what she comes back with. I might pm you to ask how to reply lol!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 18, 2009)

Doctors!! My son is a patient of the Stanford hospital for his GI needs. They have a monthly clinic up here in my area so i dont have to drive 6+ hourse to get there. Well the damned insurance changed their policy that we have to see a nutritionist AS WELL and they don't have one at the clinic up here. So they cancelled today's appointment (and I went through a lot to have the car today) and scheduled it down at Stanford. I hate having my life completely rearranged to suit the damned insurance!! ugh.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 18, 2009)

bexy said:


> Hmm didn't know this, so far I have just offered her a refund of the selling price with no postage costs getting refunded, to which she responded that she wanted her postage back as she was "misled." No reply as yet so will see what she comes back with. I might pm you to ask how to reply lol!!



I suggest you get an Ebay person to help you. You can message them through online chats, and they're extremely helpful. This customer is being extremely unfair to you, and the Ebay CSR can verify that your listing was appropriate and that you weren't misleading. They can also (I think) prevent or remove any negative feedback from a less than honest customer. Get Ebay on your side and that nasty woman will probably back off.


----------



## bexy (Feb 18, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I suggest you get an Ebay person to help you. You can message them through online chats, and they're extremely helpful. This customer is being extremely unfair to you, and the Ebay CSR can verify that your listing was appropriate and that you weren't misleading. They can also (I think) prevent or remove any negative feedback from a less than honest customer. Get Ebay on your side and that nasty woman will probably back off.



Thank you, there is a UK helpline number so I think I might ring them 2moro and ask some advice. I figure she is going to leave me negative now whether I refund her or not, so probably best to get some advice. Thanks again!


----------



## Cors (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope it works out for you Bexy! You are already being exceptionally nice by offering to give her a refund even though it is her own fault for not reading, and she dares ask for shipping? Yikes. If she wins her SNAD claim you have to reimburse item value plus one-way shipping, but that is unlikely. 

And ugh, silly me should know better than to click on some threads. The responses drive me crazy.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 19, 2009)

bexy said:


> Hmm didn't know this, so far I have just offered her a refund of the selling price with no postage costs getting refunded, to which she responded that she wanted her postage back as she was "misled." No reply as yet so will see what she comes back with. I might pm you to ask how to reply lol!!


OMG That made me raging!! Some people are just such dicks!!! grrrrrrrr!!!
Where does she live? I'm sure some member of the fat/Fa mafia will live near her and go punch her for you!! lol


----------



## Mathias (Feb 19, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> The elevator broke again- I was actually on it this time. I had class soon so I was on my way up to my room to get my bag. I get on the elevator and it goes to my floor and stops. I figure it was going to open, but it didn't for around 30 seconds. I was scared shitless. I almost dialed 911 but it began to go to the lower level and opened. I called my schools security and it was restored. They even rode it twice before I'd gotten on it again, and when I did, they rode up with me then.
> 
> Just... :doh:



It happened yet again....


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

The pounce and attack attitude that some bitter bitches on this forum use to antagonize people. Grow the fuck up...its a forum for goodness sake. No one is hurting you by writing what issues they are having, or by participating here. If you are so annoyed by what others are writing why do you bother to READ it? Is your life so boring that you have to sit at a computer and tear apart people for sharing their experiences? Seriously, take a good look at your mirroring and posturing on these forums. How much positive feedback have you left? There is not very much...just a bunch of drivel and sarcastic remarks to make you feel better about yourself. Get over yourself.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 19, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> The pounce and attack attitude that some bitter bitches on this forum use to antagonize people. Grow the fuck up...its a forum for goodness sake. No one is hurting you by writing what issues they are having, or by participating here. If you are so annoyed by what others are writing why do you bother to READ it? Is your life so boring that you have to sit at a computer and tear apart people for sharing their experiences? Seriously, take a good look at your mirroring and posturing on these forums. How much positive feedback have you left? There is not very much...just a bunch of drivel and sarcastic remarks to make you feel better about yourself. Get over yourself.



Hmm. Only difference I see here is that you haven't named anyone in particular. That, I'd call pounce and attack light. A psychotherapist might term it passive-aggressive. 

Or ... because you're rather aggressively attacking behaviors of others, does that somehow give you a free pass from any judgment that YOUR behavior is appallingly, transparently rude?


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^
View attachment Kitty-Monocle.jpg




Monocle cat also just whispered something about pots and kettles. Jolly good show this is.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 19, 2009)

<-- prefers subtle bitches


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

blah blah blah...blah blah blah...*takes own advice and uses ignore feature*


----------



## Rowan (Feb 19, 2009)

woo hoo...afternoon entertainment while it's slow at work!


----------



## Suze (Feb 19, 2009)

..i'm going to be annoying now 

View attachment group-hug.jpg


----------



## Rowan (Feb 19, 2009)

susieQ said:


> ..i'm going to be annoying now



That one guy on the right is enjoying that far too much....and we'd never know if it's in a happy way or a pervy way...lol


----------



## Suze (Feb 19, 2009)

Rowan said:


> That one guy on the right is enjoying that far too much....and we'd never know if it's in a happy way or a pervy way...lol


^ i know 


seriously peeps. it's really not worth it!


----------



## vardon_grip (Feb 19, 2009)

I've been repped for these posts and I have no idea what's going on!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2009)

I am annoyed that I am merely getting private messages of support...and not that golden REP.

I want REP, people. I want to know that what I am saying is worth more than your sincere words. I want to talk about REP, baby.



Where's the REP???!!!???

Show me the REP!!!

:doh:


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

susieQ said:


> ..i'm going to be annoying now



My only concern about a hug like that would be all that body oil that those guys put on to look shiny...ick!


----------



## Suze (Feb 19, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> My only concern about a hug like that would be all that body oil that those guys put on to look shiny...ick!


don't forget teh tan lotionz!


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

susieQ said:


> don't forget teh tan lotionz!



One word...EW! I think I might sacrifice worrying that to get a grab of a huge pec...might be worth it.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 19, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> So basically you are saying that YOU can do it, but no one else can? I cant tell you how many times I have stumbled over some ranting drivel that you have spouted, or and insulting post that you have written to someone who just wanted to express an opinion. My ORIGINAL post had NOTHING to do with you...and for that matter it may not have even been about THESE forums, but you made it YOUR matter to correct my post and tell me what and how I should say things. Get a life, not EVERYTHING on the net is about YOU.



Nope. Not saying that at all. I'm well aware of my own shortcomings. I prefer to confront issues directly, and have little regard for those who are passive-aggressive. To that end, yes, I can be rude. I'm not always aware of how I come across to others until after the fact. When I'm wrong, I'd like to think that I can acknowledge it (and some of my closest friends NOW are people whom I've vehemently disagreed with in the past). 

Come on, Lovelyone. You and I (and everyone reading this thread) know that you were referring to people here, and those who are in the dark could probably, with very minimal research, figure out the who of it. You haven't exactly been discreet with your displeasure. 

And here's the thing: I wasn't trying to tell you HOW you should say things, rather than point out that WHAT you've said is every bit as mean and unkind as the behaviors that you've condemned. Objectively so. Go back and read what you wrote without the filter of self-righteousness. It was mean, meant to humiliate, and designed to escape moderation (i.e., no names given ... just everything short of a roadmap drawn up to lead the person you were referring to directly to your doorstep). 

But I am confused about something: You did mention early on that you seldom read anything that I contribute. So surely, you really CAN tell me how many times you've stumbled across my "ranting drivel"


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 19, 2009)

Damn, this is getting intense. 

How about a compromise? = we're all bitches.

There. Now everyone sucks. 


Wait, but now... are we gonna be arguing over who sucks more? 
("that's what she said".)

I'm so inappropriate.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Nope. Not saying that at all. I'm well aware of my own shortcomings. I prefer to confront issues directly, and have little regard for those who are passive-aggressive. To that end, yes, I can be rude. I'm not always aware of how I come across to others until after the fact. When I'm wrong, I'd like to think that I can acknowledge it (and some of my closest friends NOW are people whom I've vehemently disagreed with in the past).
> 
> Come on, Lovelyone. You and I (and everyone reading this thread) know that you were referring to people here, and those who are in the dark could probably, with very minimal research, figure out the who of it. You haven't exactly been discreet with your displeasure.
> 
> ...



It's not her fault that people were able to put two and two together, it's says more about the way some people have acted towards others.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 19, 2009)

Just call me Hoover:kiss2:


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Nope. Not saying that at all. I'm well aware of my own shortcomings. I prefer to confront issues directly, and have little regard for those who are passive-aggressive. To that end, yes, I can be rude. I'm not always aware of how I come across to others until after the fact. When I'm wrong, I'd like to think that I can acknowledge it (and some of my closest friends NOW are people whom I've vehemently disagreed with in the past).
> 
> Come on, Lovelyone. You and I (and everyone reading this thread) know that you were referring to people here, and those who are in the dark could probably, with very minimal research, figure out the who of it. You haven't exactly been discreet with your displeasure.
> 
> ...



I will be happy to inform you that when I first came to dimension I read EVERY SINGLE post that anyone here typed. I figured if they had the courage to type something then I had the courage to read and then learn from it. It soon became VERY apparent that some posts just weren't worth my time, yours among them. I did not have you on ignore when I FIRST came here. I do have you on ignore now...along with several other people who seem to have joined your den of wolves. 
There was a time that I found your posts insightful...but no longer. You seem to have fallen by way of anger, hostility, resentment, bitterness, and antagonism. I find reading your posts to be boring and fruitless.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 19, 2009)

I would just like to say that TraciJo left me rep the other day for some stupid shit I posted about ice cream, only because she was trying to give out enough rep so she could rep someone else who she'd repped too recently to rep again. 

_And she didn't even buy me breakfast._ I feel so used.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 19, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Damn, this is getting intense.
> 
> How about a compromise? = we're all bitches.
> 
> ...



I'm a bitch! 

But seriously, compromises don't work in yelling matches. Especially online ones. Only text-based bitch-slapping will do.

And I'm a bitch! LoL

But anywho, the one thing actually annoying me right now is people who only use one parenthesis - the first one. I keep reading and reading, waiting for that particular thought to end, just to realize I came to the end of their comment. Suddenly, the whole thing no longer makes sense to me. It's more a fault of mine than theirs, because I've done it too. I should just learn to understand teh failling Inglish langwage better.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 19, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I would just like to say that TraciJo left me rep the other day for some stupid shit I posted about ice cream, only because she was trying to give out enough rep so she could rep someone else who she'd repped too recently to rep again.
> 
> _And she didn't even buy me breakfast._ I feel so used.



Way to air my dirty laundry, you indiscreet bisotch.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm a bitch!
> 
> But seriously, compromises don't work in yelling matches. Especially online ones. Only text-based bitch-slapping will do.
> 
> ...



*bitch slaps Blackjack and hands him an end parenthesis )


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 19, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm a bitch!
> 
> But seriously, compromises don't work in yelling matches. Especially online ones. Only text-based bitch-slapping will do.
> 
> ...




()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()

There ya go, just in case you ever need em.:happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 19, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I would just like to say that TraciJo left me rep the other day for some stupid shit I posted about ice cream, only because she was trying to give out enough rep so she could rep someone else who she'd repped too recently to rep again.
> 
> _And she didn't even buy me breakfast._ I feel so used.



Kick her in the shins or hit them with a ball bat to remind them the rules of give and take.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 19, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> I will be happy to inform you that when I first came to dimension I read EVERY SINGLE post that anyone here typed. I figured if they had the courage to type something then I had the courage to read and then learn from it. It soon became VERY apparent that some posts just weren't worth my time, yours among them. I did not have you on ignore when I FIRST came here. I do have you on ignore now...along with several other people who seem to have joined your den of wolves.
> There was a time that I found your posts insightful...but no longer. You seem to have fallen by way of anger, hostility, resentment, bitterness, and antagonism. I find reading your posts to be boring and fruitless.



I don't have the time or the inclination to read every single post. But I will say this: I find value in just about everything that I *do* read, whether or not I happen to like the persona of the writer. Some make me laugh. Others provide food for thought. A rare few .... both. Angry, bitter, hostile, resentful and antagonistic as I may be D), oddly enough ... I don't write people off as useless. Maybe that's because at my core, I believe that we're all flawed in some ways, and immeasurably beautiful in others. I'd say this about you, too.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh Lord -- that _blink-and-you missed-it_ thread that some white supremacist posted on the main board a few minutes back about the black man coming for your white daughters, etc..._President Obama be going through the White House, touchin' everything and gettin' black on everything_...

...I tried unsuccessfully to save a copy of the page because something tells me that "Angry White Man" might be one of our rabid Hyde Park escapees under another pseudonym...but I guess we'll never know...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 19, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> It's not her fault that people were able to put two and two together, it's says more about the way some people have acted towards others.



Matt. 

PM and Email. Phone. Face to face. Confront issues directly. Tell the PERSON or PEOPLE that you are angry with why you feel the way that you do (probably won't get too far by referring to them as bitter bitches from the get-go, though: hell, I need at least an appetizer and maybe a drink or two before I'll allow someone to work up to that). 

Lovelyone chose none of the above. She chose, instead, to plaster her righteous indignation HERE, for all to stumble across. That doesn't mean she's earned 40 lashes and a coating of honey for the anthill stake-out ... but it DOES mean that she's opened herself up to casual (and/or caustic) armchair analysis from those of us who did, in fact, stumble across it.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I don't think it deserved a coating of saccharine. She is referring to other board members as "bitter bitches" and openly speculating about their place on the *pathetic-o-meter of life.* That's unkind, and the fact that she doesn't "name names" (as opposed to, say, personally addressing those that she's actually offended by via PM or email, rather than slathering out a thick paste of disdain for ALL of us to stumble over) doesn't make it any less rude and hostile.



Ok ok...I just couldnt resist!!! lol 

View attachment Pathet-o-meter.JPG


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 19, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Ok ok...I just couldnt resist!!! lol



Hey -- I need one of those for my new icon!!! I'll give you fifty cents if you make me one 

My name, though, would fall outside the "too lame to live" lines.


----------



## Wantabelly (Feb 19, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Damn, this is getting intense.
> 
> How about a compromise? = we're all bitches.
> 
> ...



*Time to kiss your ass once again*

However, I have read this thread totally backing Lovelyone (i will be repping you for this) - I was unnecessarily attacked by Traci-whatever-her-name-is too because i had some strong opinions and expressed them. But whatever. That's over with. 

We all have bitchy moments. And its hard to not want to fight it out. But i'm practising moving on and staying away from those who rub me up the wrong way :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> *Time to kiss your ass once again*
> 
> However, I have read this thread totally backing Lovelyone (i will be repping you for this) - I was unnecessarily attacked by Traci-whatever-her-name-is too because i had some strong opinions and expressed them. But whatever. That's over with.
> 
> We all have bitchy moments. And its hard to not want to fight it out. But i'm practising moving on and staying away from those who rub me up the wrong way :bow:



Yet, ya got one last slap in there before you move away.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Matt.
> 
> PM and Email. Phone. Face to face. Confront issues directly. Tell the PERSON or PEOPLE that you are angry with why you feel the way that you do (probably won't get too far by referring to them as bitter bitches from the get-go, though: hell, I need at least an appetizer and maybe a drink or two before I'll allow someone to work up to that).
> 
> Lovelyone chose none of the above. She chose, instead, to plaster her righteous indignation HERE, for all to stumble across. That doesn't mean she's earned 40 lashes and a coating of honey for the anthill stake-out ... but it DOES mean that she's opened herself up to casual (and/or caustic) armchair analysis from those of us who did, in fact, stumble across it.



Her wording could have been put in a different way but I can't speak for her. What I can comment on is how the behavior that she brought up in her post has been swept under the rug here for way too long. This is the last time I'll speak to you on this.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> *Time to kiss your ass once again*
> 
> However, I have read this thread totally backing Lovelyone (i will be repping you for this) - I was unnecessarily attacked by Traci-whatever-her-name-is too because i had some strong opinions and expressed them. But whatever. That's over with.
> 
> We all have bitchy moments. And its hard to not want to fight it out. But i'm practising moving on and staying away from those who rub me up the wrong way :bow:




ROFL!!!!!!!!

Yeah, I took exception to the fact that you referred to people that you referred to as "post whores" as ugly. It was, in fact, the exact same issue as what is before us now. What you wrote was incredibly mean-spirited, and (again) designed to demean and humiliate other people while you hid behind the moderation banner of "no names are being named." 

Somehow, I just have a problem with that. Call me bitter. Call me a whore. But please ... at least allow me the dignity of not calling me late for supper (yeah, I know it's a groaner ... it's all I've got at present ... maybe my "reinforcements" can design something more clever).


----------



## Wantabelly (Feb 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Yet, ya got one last slap in there before you move away.



No slap. Just an agreement. I'm very calm right now....


----------



## Paquito (Feb 19, 2009)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Somehow, I just have a problem with that. Call me bitter. Call me a whore. But please ... at least allow me the dignity of not calling me late for supper (yeah, I know it's a groaner ... it's all I've got at present ... maybe my "reinforcements" can design something more clever).




LOL

You are such a corny bitter whore...but, you are OUR corny bitter whore.

This is the last time I will call you those names...until the next time.

:kiss2:


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> No slap. Just an agreement. I'm very calm right now....



Yes, I can tell.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 19, 2009)

One of the first mental notes I made as a new member of Dims was not to get on the wrong side of Ms. TraciJo...

I've successfully adhered to that plan and can report that my life has been relatively pain-free as a result.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 19, 2009)

<<< not a reinforcement for anyone... I'd draw anyone a picture


----------



## Victim (Feb 19, 2009)

So can we just nuke this thread from orbit or do we have to send down the marines?


----------



## Carrie (Feb 19, 2009)

Victim said:


> So can we just nuke this thread from orbit or do we have to send down the marines?


We're on an express elevator to hell.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 19, 2009)

Carrie said:


> We're on an express elevator to hell.



At least there is some pretty entertaining elevator music. 

*thinks on the bright side*


----------



## Rowan (Feb 19, 2009)

Victim said:


> So can we just nuke this thread from orbit or do we have to send down the marines?



Hmmm Im voting for the Marines to go down.

Ok..there...a comment for everyone to be annoyed at something else about for it's innuendo! lol


----------



## Carrie (Feb 19, 2009)

P.S. Wheeeee! Look what I just found. :bounce:

Quiz: Which Aliens Colonial Marine are you? 

I'm Ripley (though she's not a Marine). I figured either her or Hicks. 



P.P.S. I know I'm a giant dork, and I'm okay with it.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 19, 2009)

The journey is often times much better than the destination...


Just sayin'.


Anyhoo...


What's annoying me at the moment is that every time I do something disgusting like drain out the juice from a package of hot dogs into the hallway trash bin, or bite into my uncooked block of Top Ramen noodles a tour group of prospective students always seems to walk by right my shop at that moment...

... and yes I know, it wouldn't be a problem if I didn't do these disgusting things.


----------



## Victim (Feb 19, 2009)

"Who cares, it's Arcturian!"


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Matt.
> 
> PM and Email. Phone. Face to face. Confront issues directly. Tell the PERSON or PEOPLE that you are angry with why you feel the way that you do (probably won't get too far by referring to them as bitter bitches from the get-go, though: hell, I need at least an appetizer and maybe a drink or two before I'll allow someone to work up to that).
> 
> Lovelyone chose none of the above. She chose, instead, to plaster her righteous indignation HERE, for all to stumble across. That doesn't mean she's earned 40 lashes and a coating of honey for the anthill stake-out ... but it DOES mean that she's opened herself up to casual (and/or caustic) armchair analysis from those of us who did, in fact, stumble across it.



Tracijo...I understand what you are trying to say here, but who made you counselor of the forums? I don't think there is anything wrong with you having an opinion--but, having an opinion doesnt mean that your opinion is right. Why is it that you only "armchair analyze" certain posts? I guess I just dont see why you feel it is necessary to state YOUR opinion on posts that are clearly meant as a way to get something off of a persons chest. I used the thread for its intended purpose. I stated exactly what was annoying me. if you took that personally...I apologize. But I have to wonder why you WOULD take it personally, unless you have some sort of guilty conscience. My post obviously struck a chord in you that caused resonance. I dont know what to tell you about that, except to maybe armchair anyalyze why you felt the need to respond to that specific post with such opposition. 

I posted what was annoying me most right now. I've seen other people post what is annoying them right now and not have thier posts "armchair analyzed", which makes me wonder why this specific post was so important to debunk to some people? It amazes me that of the hundreds of posts that are posted here THIS ONE seems to have caused the most stir in the thread. It was a POST that was stating what was annoying me-nothing more, nothing less. I am terribly sorry that you felt it necessary to analyze what I stated. I am terribly sorry that you felt the need to make it your responsibility to tell me where I went wrong in a post that was MINE (my thoughts, my feelings, my passive aggression, my words on the subject.) 

I AM annoyed that people here tend to pounce on posts that aren't necessarily posted to hurt anyone, rather they are posted to STATE an opinion/feeling/emotion/annoyance indicated by the thread title. I've seen this happen time and time again on the "oy, letters to people and such" thread. People write a letter to someone (nameless or other wise), and they get bombarded with comments on their posts. I dont consider that thread--nor this one, for that matter--a way to attack people so much as I see it as a way to express what is on your mind at the time. 

I will admit that my original post was worded rather strongly and for that I am sorry...and I could have used a different set of words to state what was annoying me. You will have to pardon me for calling some UNNAMED people.."bitter bitches" but that is what they seem like to ME. In the future, I will use better, less hurtful euphemisms to express what I think.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 19, 2009)

YIPES.....later.


----------



## Victim (Feb 19, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> YIPES.....later.



If lightsabre duels actually existed there would be smoldering severed limbs lying about the place by now.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

Victim said:


> If lightsabre duels actually existed there would be smoldering severed limbs lying about the place by now.



then I guess we would have to have one heck of an Arm-b-que.  (sick I know, sorry)


----------



## Mathias (Feb 19, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> Tracijo...I understand what you are trying to say here, but who made you counselor of the forums? I don't think there is anything wrong with you having an opinion--but, having an opinion doesnt mean that your opinion is right. Why is it that you only "armchair analyze" certain posts? I guess I just dont see why you feel it is necessary to state YOUR opinion on posts that are clearly meant as a way to get something off of a persons chest. I used the thread for its intended purpose. I stated exactly what was annoying me. if you took that personally...I apologize. But I have to wonder why you WOULD take it personally, unless you have some sort of guilty conscience. My post obviously struck a chord in you that caused resonance. I dont know what to tell you about that, except to maybe armchair anyalyze why you felt the need to respond to that specific post with such opposition.
> 
> I posted what was annoying me most right now. I've seen other people post what is annoying them right now and not have thier posts "armchair analyzed", which makes me wonder why this specific post was so important to debunk to some people? It amazes me that of the hundreds of posts that are posted here THIS ONE seems to have caused the most stir in the thread. It was a POST that was stating what was annoying me-nothing more, nothing less. I am terribly sorry that you felt it necessary to analyze what I stated. I am terribly sorry that you felt the need to make it your responsibility to tell me where I went wrong in a post that was MINE (my thoughts, my feelings, my passive aggression, my words on the subject.)
> 
> ...



I hate not being able to rep people.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 19, 2009)

Victim said:


> "Who cares, it's Arcturian!"



Good point... I'll make a big print out of this image and cover up my shop window with it! :bow:


----------



## Rowan (Feb 19, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Good point... I'll make a big print out of this image and cover up my shop window with it! :bow:



ooooooooh pretty :blink:


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 19, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Damn, this is getting intense.
> 
> How about a compromise? = we're all bitches.
> 
> ...




Were we not promised something involving more sucks? How long does a gal have to wait?:eat2:


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 19, 2009)

There's not enough hours in the day to do all the nothing that I want to do.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 19, 2009)

I lost a contact last night, had to spend two hours last night on my hands and knees combing every inch of the floor to find it.

Didn't find it.

Fail.


----------



## Tania (Feb 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> OMG That made me raging!! Some people are just such dicks!!! grrrrrrrr!!!
> l



Seriously. :/ As if simple Ebay deadbeat status isn't bad enough...


----------



## vardon_grip (Feb 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> When did being regular become such a bad thing. Seems more folks could benefit by being regular.



Benefit with Benefiber and be regular! 

View attachment benefiber2.jpg


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 19, 2009)

bexy said:


> AND SHE SAID THIS.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why bother getting worked up over something someone you'll never meet or be close to says? I don't see what the point is.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> Benefit with Benefiber and be regular!



There is a reason I went the not so obvious route. Step off of my lame jokes.
Maybe there should be a gift of that stuff when a person signs up. Some of it could be bacon flavored. Mmmmmmm...bacon.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> There is a reason I went the not so obvious route. Step off of my lame jokes.
> Maybe there should be a gift of that stuff when a person signs up. Some of it could be bacon flavored. Mmmmmmm...bacon.



Don't be half-assed; make it B.L.T.-flavored


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2009)

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> Don't be half-assed; make it B.L.T.-flavored



Please leave your ass out of my fiber sources.

Thanks.


----------



## bexy (Feb 19, 2009)

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> Why bother getting worked up over something someone you'll never meet or be close to says? I don't see what the point is.



Because she seems to think she speaks for all fat girls. She is also in the public eye and I think what she said was offensive and damaging to fat people. That's why. 
There may not be a point to it, I may not be able to do anything about it, but it doesn't mean it doesn't annoy me though.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 19, 2009)

You're right -- your post pushed a button of mine. My opinion is that it was mean and underhanded, and I hate that. Believe me, I've got my own collection of unattractive baggage (and I know you do ... believe me, that is ) but one thing I do value in myself is that I am not disingenuous. If I dislike something that you've done, YOU know it, not 50 other people (and I'll tell you directly just why that is ... although sometimes, I acknowledge, I should work on the delivery). I despise underhanded games. Doubly so in this format, because the very nature of strict moderation encourages people who want to get their snark on to do it under the cloak of ambiguity. BTW ... I'm not faulting the moderators here -- just explaining, in as straightforward of terms as I can, why I have a problem with posts like yours. 

I am not playing the role of counselor here. An actual counselor would gasp in mortification at the fact that I'm not trying to "build bridges" with you  I've alienated you, and I readily acknowledge that I suspected this would be the case. I just didn't think that the content of your post was worthy of an effort to play nice. 

At the same time, I want to be clear about one thing: I'm not making judgments or assumptions about YOU and your character. I disliked your post, and the behavior that I saw reflected in it. I remarked on that. I don't know you, Lovelyone, and I've never had a problem with you. This was not meant to be personal, aimed directly at WHO Lovelyone is. It was directed at WHAT Lovelyone did (again, in my opinion). And it was aimed at you because it was placed in a thread that I subscribe to, and I saw it. 

Had you not chosen the terms that you did, and ridiculed "people" whom you disagree with as bitter, bitches, having no life, etc (instead, stuck with a description of what BEHAVIORS you dislike instead of making judgments about the CHARACTER) I'd have likely skimmed it and passed right on by.

So yeah, it pushed my buttons. Just maybe not in the way you assume it did. 

Though I do freely acknowledge that sure, I can be a bitch on wheels at times. I just don't happen to feel at all defensive about that reality.





Lovelyone said:


> Tracijo...I understand what you are trying to say here, but who made you counselor of the forums? I don't think there is anything wrong with you having an opinion--but, having an opinion doesnt mean that your opinion is right. Why is it that you only "armchair analyze" certain posts? I guess I just dont see why you feel it is necessary to state YOUR opinion on posts that are clearly meant as a way to get something off of a persons chest. I used the thread for its intended purpose. I stated exactly what was annoying me. if you took that personally...I apologize. But I have to wonder why you WOULD take it personally, unless you have some sort of guilty conscience. My post obviously struck a chord in you that caused resonance. I dont know what to tell you about that, except to maybe armchair anyalyze why you felt the need to respond to that specific post with such opposition.
> 
> I posted what was annoying me most right now. I've seen other people post what is annoying them right now and not have thier posts "armchair analyzed", which makes me wonder why this specific post was so important to debunk to some people? It amazes me that of the hundreds of posts that are posted here THIS ONE seems to have caused the most stir in the thread. It was a POST that was stating what was annoying me-nothing more, nothing less. I am terribly sorry that you felt it necessary to analyze what I stated. I am terribly sorry that you felt the need to make it your responsibility to tell me where I went wrong in a post that was MINE (my thoughts, my feelings, my passive aggression, my words on the subject.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 19, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> What's annoying me at the moment is that every time I do something disgusting like drain out the juice from a package of hot dogs into the hallway trash bin, or *bite into my uncooked block of Top Ramen noodle*s a tour group of prospective students always seems to walk by right my shop at that moment...
> 
> ... and yes I know, it wouldn't be a problem if I didn't do these disgusting things.



I tend to think that only skinny people do stuff like that.........like ya'll are HONGRY or something........:doh:


----------



## steely (Feb 19, 2009)

There is no peace


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 19, 2009)

steely said:


> There is no peace



peace? all I come here for is to search for a piece.....


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 19, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> peace? all I come here for is to search for a piece.....



That's not what I'm searching for...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 19, 2009)

I would have preferred a picture of Waldo's piece......thank you very much


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 19, 2009)

Mommy, why is Waldo standing behind that man without any pants on?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 19, 2009)

bexy said:


> Because she seems to think she speaks for all fat girls. She is also in the public eye and I think what she said was offensive and damaging to fat people. That's why.
> There may not be a point to it, I may not be able to do anything about it, but it doesn't mean it doesn't annoy me though.



Bexy, in my post that mods removed, when the shoe was on the other foot, you couldn't see my contention of not needing a point. See that, a dose of your own unnecessarily-objective medicine has shown you the light. :happy: That aside, I really do feel for you and realize this is something that bothers you, and rightly so. It'd bother me as well, just for a little while, at least. I accept it for what it is and I'm sorry for your frustration. Yes, I posted my first response to goad you. I apologize for doing that to prove my point.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 19, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Mommy, why is Waldo standing behind that man without any pants on?



I will behave now........and not post the first response that came to mind


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> You're right -- your post pushed a button of mine. My opinion is that it was mean and underhanded, and I hate that. Believe me, I've got my own collection of unattractive baggage (and I know you do ... believe me, that is ) but one thing I do value in myself is that I am not disingenuous. If I dislike something that you've done, YOU know it, not 50 other people (and I'll tell you directly just why that is ... although sometimes, I acknowledge, I should work on the delivery). I despise underhanded games. Doubly so in this format, because the very nature of strict moderation encourages people who want to get their snark on to do it under the cloak of ambiguity. BTW ... I'm not faulting the moderators here -- just explaining, in as straightforward of terms as I can, why I have a problem with posts like yours.
> 
> I am not playing the role of counselor here. An actual counselor would gasp in mortification at the fact that I'm not trying to "build bridges" with you  I've alienated you, and I readily acknowledge that I suspected this would be the case. I just didn't think that the content of your post was worthy of an effort to play nice.
> 
> ...



Yeah rigggggggght. About a thousand people reading this are laughing and thinking, "What a load of bullshit". Tracijo, no matter how I would have worded that post, you would have pounced...that is what you are good at. You talk of disingenuity...you are the poster child for that word. You and your cohorts have fun at other peoples expense here...on a regular basis. Re-read this thread (or basically any thread that you have posted in, for that matter) if you need proof of that. 

You talk of things not being personal, but this whole post of yours is PERSONAL. You were mean an underhanded in ever single post that you've written since the original one. You've subtly insulted me and my character. Furthur proof of that is the oh so subtle remark you made regarding my having baggage. Tracijo, as the pariah of bullshitland, you can sugar coat your own bullshit all you like, but it still stinks to high heaven.

As for you building bridges...that's not your style. You would prefer to burn them down and laugh while its happening. The comment about mirroring and posturing in my original post goes doubly for you, cos you need it the most. You think that someone here actually CARES that you alienated them. I can assure you that I do not. You would not be the kind of person that I would want as a friend in real life, much less on a forums board. I get the impression that you would only only keep people like me around so that you can tear them down to make yourself look better. You need assurance and you need to bully because that makes you feel important. So be it. I dont care because in this world of online words you are infinitesimally small to me. 

As for you alerting ME directly about issues that you have with me...and not letting other 50 people see, I dont recall you sending me a private e-mail as you suggested in an earlier post. How nice that you have such suggestions--but you don't actually use them. yourself. What I see is a callously rude way of you trying to make your not-so-subtle point in a forum for all to see. You know, I noticed that you never "analyze" any posts from your pack of buddies. Isnt that curious? Seriously, enough is enough.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 19, 2009)

At the risk of "getting on your bad sides," you're both guilty. But only one of you has had the smarts to own up to it, to try and move on. What annoys me is that every time I think this is over with....






Let's be done with it.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 19, 2009)

Anti Israeli sentiment. I am sick of being asked my opinion about the whole Gaza situation wherever I go. People then force their opinion of the situation on me in the form of an Anti Israel tirade. My own brother got in on the act a few days ago.

I am a Jew and will support Israel until the day I die. I am not going to apologize for that.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 19, 2009)

I've told you that I don't like your behavior. You come back with yet another personal attack regarding my character. 

OK, I understand now. You really don't get what I've been trying to say, at all. I doubt that another rehash would be at all productive, at this point. So I'll just remind you that you put me on ignore about a dozen posts ago, and we'll both (hopefully) go our own merry way. How about that?



Lovelyone said:


> Yeah rigggggggght. About a thousand people reading this are laughing and thinking, "What a load of bullshit". Tracijo, no matter how I would have worded that post, you would have pounced...that is what you are good at. You talk of disingenuity...you are the poster child for that word. You and your cohorts have fun at other peoples expense here...on a regular basis. Re-read this thread (or basically any thread that you have posted in, for that matter) if you need proof of that.
> 
> You talk of things not being personal, but this whole post of yours is PERSONAL. You were mean an underhanded in ever single post that you've written since the original one. You've subtly insulted me and my character. Furthur proof of that is the oh so subtle remark you made regarding my having baggage. Tracijo, as the pariah of bullshitland, you can sugar coat your own bullshit all you like, but it still stinks to high heaven.
> 
> ...


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm annoyed that my work day was going great until noon... then it seemed like the freakin gates of Hell opened up and deposited a shitload of paitents on my floor. 

My morning was like, "La la la... I'll just prance around and write stupid nursing notes to pass the time because I only have 4 paitents." 

My afternoon was like, "holyfuckinghellshitballs... i'm about to lose my mind and have to be admitted to the psych floor of my own hospital. But then who the hell will cover my NINE patients?!?!"


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm annoyed that I annoyed Blackjack_Jeeves. Sorrrrrrrry.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 20, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> I'm annoyed that I annoyed Blackjack_Jeeves. Sorrrrrrrry.



Blackjack Jeeves. It sounds like the name of some toffee nosed British butler.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 20, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Mommy, why is Waldo standing behind that man without any pants on?


Perhaps he wants to play "Where's Waldo?", too.


----------



## addie17 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm irritated the bar I live above is playing Flo Rida's "Low" so loud it's shaking my light fixtures. C'mon, this isn't supposed to happen at a preppy college bar, right?!... not. But mostly, I'm irritated with myself for living above a bar in the first place. :doh:


----------



## Rowan (Feb 20, 2009)

*sing songy* I wanna love and kiss and nibble and hug on some sexy fluffy hot chiiiiiicks

oh wait...sorry if that offends peeps...just wanna love on some hot sexy plump peeps


----------



## Rowan (Feb 20, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> That's not what I'm searching for...



LMFAO...damn it...i tried....


failed....


lol


----------



## kayrae (Feb 20, 2009)

Ed Hardy. I am not fond of him.


----------



## Catkin (Feb 20, 2009)

I am going out later, and it is raining, so I will have to take an umbrella or my hair will frizz and curl up. Bleh.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 20, 2009)

People who whine about the hardships of their lives to garner sympathy and then insult others publicly when they don't buy into the "woe is me" attitude.


 UH OH.

At least I ain't callin' no one a "BITTER BITCH"! Maybe 'cuz I is one.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tooz said:


> At least I ain't callin' no one a "BITTER BITCH"! Maybe 'cuz I is one.



I'd call you more of a bisnatch myself. Lends the term some flavaaaaaah  Besides, sorry: I corner the market on bitter and bitch


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 20, 2009)

wow dead horse is still breathing.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> wow dead horse is still breathing.



Nah, that was an involuntary expulsion of gaseous goodness. Happens with corpses.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 20, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Nah, that was an involuntary expulsion of gaseous goodness. Happens with corpses.



See I was just gonna say it took the pony express a while to get the horse up here to me so I could beat it, too.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 20, 2009)

Me, Actually.. My Friend.


LOOKHEREBITCH Stop Manipulating people, and stop forcing me to do crap just so you can 'not be bored' I'm now disgusted and repulsed with myself, thanks a bunch. :/


----------



## mossystate (Feb 20, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Nah, that was an involuntary expulsion of gaseous goodness. Happens with corpses.



Hey...I am right here...I CAN hear you.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 20, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Nah, that was an involuntary expulsion of gaseous goodness. Happens with corpses.



Hey...I am right here...I CAN hear you.


----------



## Cors (Feb 20, 2009)

My dream dress came and I look unbelievably obscene in it. It was supposed to be a classy cocktail dress, but I doubt I can wear it outside of the bedroom and even then, it looks so tacky. Damn evil proportions. 

I would kill for wide hips, a plush round ass or even a permanent weight gain that I don't have to struggle to maintain.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 20, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Damn, this is getting intense.
> 
> How about a compromise? = we're all bitches.
> 
> ...



You are, but it's oh-so-lovely 



And yeah. I'm not picking side or contributing to any of it...
BUT.
It's pretty funny how that argument has been going on for FIVE PAGES.......


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 20, 2009)

.................................................. 

View attachment monkey.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 20, 2009)

This damned cold is kicking my ass!!! I have stuff to do, my apartment needs some major scrubbing before my mom shows up.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm annoyed I missed all the lovely back and forth quasi-flirting. The only time I cook popcorn is when I know a good flame war is going on here. I tend to be a sociophilic misanthropic pessimist, which means not only do I dislike most humans but I always expect the worst from them, yet I love to see how they interact in society and to see their reactions when I pwn them in an internet argument that ultimately changes nothing, allowing them to wallow in their blissful, blinkered, Philistine pig-ignorance. Plus, to reiterate an earlier post, we're all e-bitches.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2009)

Michael.....why in heck aren't you sharing that popcorn...?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Michael.....why in heck aren't you sharing that popcorn...?


Cuz I eated it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Cuz I eated it.



me sen fat turkees 2 et u now


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 21, 2009)

Everywhere I Fucking Turn. There is another mess I have to clean up. Everything is getting to me, I literally ended up sobbing infront of my brother out of frustration, and I Just feel like screaming.



Oh.
Sorry. You wanted just 'annoying' right?
It's annoying that I'm awake and we have a sheep meeting scheduled for ..well..technically later today. Since it's already 12:26 and I won't be asleep till probably 2:30 if I'm lucky. And I need to get up at the butt-crack of dawn to clean the house Up. 


..and I swear. If my mothers friend wants to bring something over, and does not make it at her house first, I am just going to scream. 


Ya know what?
Nothin' is just 'annoying' me.
Everything is PISSIN me off.

...  Didn't expect that response, did you?


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 21, 2009)

Right now?
White text is really hard to read -- especially on OS X
Nothing annoys me like excessive use of hidden text. It's funny though! 
Especially on a nice night like this when it's me doing it!

-Rusty


----------



## Mathias (Feb 21, 2009)

My roommates are doing whatever they can to avoid taking out the trash. If it wasn't for the fact that there are steps, I'd do it myself. The garbage cans are next to my room so the smell is getting in.


----------



## MsXXLBombshell (Feb 21, 2009)

it bothers me how I have not changed in the last 3 months physically but as soon as guys see or hear that I am 40 they seem to not be interested. Before my birthday and my age change on different sites on line I got approached all the time, now it seems to have dropped about 75%. It isn't so much that I WANT to be hit on but it just seems odd to me that it litterally slowed WAY down over the last few months.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 21, 2009)

MsXXLBombshell said:


> it bothers me how I have not changed in the last 3 months physically but as soon as guys see or hear that I am 40 they seem to not be interested. Before my birthday and my age change on different sites on line I got approached all the time, now it seems to have dropped about 75%. It isn't so much that I WANT to be hit on but it just seems odd to me that it litterally slowed WAY down over the last few months.



That is so not odd. While there are men who like women over 40, sad fact is...youth is what a majority want. And that is pretty much the way it is in many arenas. As women age, we tend to become a little more invisible...year by year. Individually, we can decide what is most important to us and live our lives, knowing we are ______ and _______ and whatever else. That's life.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2009)

Have you ever had one of those days when you just feel... off? I just feel all bleh and unattractive and boring and whiney.

I need a nap.
LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2009)

MsXXLBombshell said:


> it bothers me how I have not changed in the last 3 months physically but as soon as guys see or hear that I am 40 they seem to not be interested. Before my birthday and my age change on different sites on line I got approached all the time, now it seems to have dropped about 75%. It isn't so much that I WANT to be hit on but it just seems odd to me that it litterally slowed WAY down over the last few months.



So just be 38 for a while............you look younger than 40


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 21, 2009)

sick two days in a row


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

People who waste my bloody time with their B.S. Just stop it-I've had enough of your crap.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 21, 2009)

I caught his cold .


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 21, 2009)

It annoys me when I'm TRYING to be helpful and do something for my DEAR husband and it's just not how he wants it and bitches about it all...and THEN he gets pissed of when I tell him that I was trying to be helpful and he is more than welcome to do it himself!!! 




This is about filing taxes, not sex. Minds out of the gutter, people


----------



## jay kratos (Feb 21, 2009)

Trying to be nice without getting your HEAD cut off! lol


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm annoyed that you can call someone a bitch, which I thought was a blatant violation of the rules of this here joint, and the post is left standing and the person is not censored, at least as far as I can tell. Bad enough to refer to a group of people here as bitter bitches but to call someone a loser, pathetic AND a bitch is too much. 



Carrie said:


> I would just like to say that TraciJo left me rep the other day for some stupid shit I posted about ice cream, only because she was trying to give out enough rep so she could rep someone else who she'd repped too recently to rep again.
> 
> _And she didn't even buy me breakfast._ I feel so used.



Traci, I thought you weren't going to share our little secret. Next thing you know, people will be accusing you of giving rep under false pretenses. 

But what I'm REAAAALLLYYYY annoyed about are babydaddies who are oh so ready to make babies but can't get off their lazy backsides to care for them once they are born. I've spent the last three days tripping over these guys while their girlfriends, who risked their lives and health birthing these babies, did all the baby care AND even fetched water and blankets for the asshats. Ugh. You think we run a fucking hotel??? It's a hospital and you're NOT a patient. If you don't want to be part of the family, and just want to treat this as a flop house, then am-scray. Yer in my way, ya lazy lout.

But that's my inner dialogue. My outer dialogue is much sweeter, though truthfully, no less direct.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 21, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm annoyed that you can call someone a bitch, which I thought was a blatant violation of the rules of this here joint, and the post is left standing and the person is not censored, at least as far as I can tell. Bad enough to refer to a group of people here as bitter bitches but to call someone a loser, pathetic AND a bitch is too much.



Amen to that sister!


As for my annoyance...I'm currently annoyed by myself. I have more trust/stability issues than a bridge made of toothpicks and playdoh. I disappoint myself. :doh:


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2009)

Unless someone reports a post it might be left standing. Take a look at each board and see how many mods there are. I don't even mod this board any more, but the usual mod isn't on. We do have lives, and lots of nastiness around here lately. Unless it's reported, the odds are good that we have no idea it's going on.

This tread is closed. If someone wants to make a new thread, fine, but keep this crap off of it or it will be closed, too.


----------

